# I call thee ... Team Kokopelli ..



## Farie

That's if I can join?!?
What do you think ladies? New cycle, new thread?


----------



## Pux

Sounds good to me!


----------



## LeaArr

Good Plan. :)


----------



## browneyedshorty81

:) i want in, since af got me~


----------



## Pux

We'll need some dates!


----------



## momto3

ahh we finally have a new thread...thanks girls... sorry for all of those who have been hit by the witch.. here's to sept babies!!


----------



## Snowball

I'm on CD8, can I join?


----------



## Chris77

I wanna join too!


----------



## Pux

Snowball said:


> I'm on CD8, can I join?

The more, the merrier!


----------



## Pux

Chris77 said:


> I wanna join too!

You're in!


----------



## mom2pne

Can I join too? The :witch: came early and she's still here. Normally she's gone in 3 days. It's been 5. I was expecting her today or tomorrow, but she came on Wed and it seems she done and made her self right at home. I wish she'd just leave. :hissy:


----------



## Pux

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Alchemist

me too me too!!!!

I want a birthday baby here  (me birthday is may 29th)


----------



## maccy

Me too????


----------



## baby.love

Look at team kokopelli go :happydance: Lets hope there are plenty of :bfp:'s coming our way girls. :dust:


----------



## destiny27

can i join please? witch got me this morning :(


----------



## baby.love

Hey destiny hun, sorry the :witch: got you.... But welcome to the team :) :hugs:


----------



## destiny27

thanks :D


----------



## wishes

hey girls... just thought id fill you all in... i did get my bfp (infact ive had it every day since wednesday:blush:) but ive been having some pinky/browny discharge from day af was due :cry: Im terrified im going to mc again so not feeling tp positive at mo... will keep you updated. :hugs:


----------



## Alchemist

try not to stress. yougot a BFP...concentrate on that. Is this similar to before? maybe a doctors visit?

my SIL had a hemetomia (sp?) and she was fine........ hope its all ok


----------



## Farie

Hello girls :hugs: glad you all like the new thread!
I have cramps today and AF is in full flow :hissy: Oh well .... new cycle, it's my birthday this months so a BFP would top it off as a good month!

There seem to be lot's of lovely ladies joining us this month ... between us we must be able to lock the :witch: up for a good long time!

Wishes - I am SO pleased for you :hugs: I'm sure the spotting is just bean bedding down, perhaps have a word with Lu as I know she got spotting around when AF was due? She's 7 weeks now! :hugs:


----------



## wishes

Alchemist said:


> Is this similar to before? maybe a doctors visit?

Thanks hun... i think its different from before but everything was so crazy im not really sure. :dohh: My only hope is that its when af was due so im hoping its to do with that or implantation? Ive got to go to docs anyway so hopefully theyll sort out a reassurance scan for me.

Good luck for me and all you girlies!! :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies!!! 

New CYCLE more :bfp:'s COME ON!!! So I thought we could have our OV dates and test dates as something to look forward too. 


TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES

7th September = Sambatiki


TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES

22nd September = Sambatiki



CONGRATS to Maricha on her :bfp: last cycle!! :happydance:


----------



## Chris77

I have no idea when I'll be O'ing. :hissy: Especially considering that I ovulated almost 2 weeks later than I thought. :grr:


----------



## wishes

Farie said:


> Wishes - I am SO pleased for you :hugs: I'm sure the spotting is just bean bedding down, perhaps have a word with Lu as I know she got spotting around when AF was due? She's 7 weeks now! :hugs:

Thanks hun, your turn now!! :happydance: Shall go hunt down lu now!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Wishes - I know lots od people get some bleeding around AF time. But I know that I would be scared too. From what Ive heard brown blood is ok, but if its red I would go and get checked out. Im sure that all will be fine for you, but I know that its probably bringing back some horrid memories. 

Make sure that you (in the words of Mika) 'RELAX, TAKE IT EASY'.

All the best :hug:

Kerry https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh166/MURI72/Thumbnails/st.gif


----------



## wishes

Sambatiki said:


> Wishes -
> Make sure that you (in the words of Mika) 'RELAX, TAKE IT EASY'.
> 
> Kerry https://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh166/MURI72/Thumbnails/st.gif

Fankoo hun.... im trying!!

GOOD LUCK GIRLS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pux

Wishes: Big hugs and good luck!

I think I will be O-ing around September 4-5... I'll definitely find out this month because I've started to chart my temp. I'll definately be testing before September 18 at 6pm because that's when my plane leaves for Vegas!

Go Team Go!!!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hehe i don't know when i will be ovulating either since i was late last month, i think around the 6-8th if AF is normal this month, cause i am expecting her on the 21st.. but from last month being 5 days late iuno!. good luck ladies :)


----------



## browneyedshorty81

ohh and i am not taking my temps right now, I am trying to decide if i want to do it oral or vaginally.. any of u girls do it vaginally? I think im going to make a thread about it... I heard the temps are a little higher, but more reliable, well from the ff forums anyways ;...


----------



## Alchemist

Would be good to know when we all O (well called Sambatiki)

TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES

2nd September = Alchemist
??? = Sambatiki


TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES

5th September = Alchemist
7th September = Sambatiki

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES

21st September = Alchemist
22nd September = Sambatiki

Come on girls, then we can really feel the bond!!!!

I am adding one in (think it will also be good to track but let me know if you think its TMI). Sometimes we need a reminder to start (lol)


----------



## Sambatiki

TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES

2nd September = Alchemist
4th September = Sambatiki


TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES

4th September = Pux
5th September = Alchemist
6th September = Snowbrdbella
7th September = Sambatiki

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES

21st September = Alchemist
21st September = Snowbrdbella
18th September = Pux
22nd September = Sambatiki

:bfp: = Marichua


----------



## Sambatiki

Just thinking that we dont all know exact dates for OV so just a rough guess, then we all have something to look forward too!! 

I have put the earliest dates in for those those that are unsure of the exact date. TBH I have only roughly worked mine out as last month was the 1st month I used OPK's.

So I wish each and everyone of us LOADS & LOADS of luck for a :bfp:


----------



## momto3

:happydance:


kerri.... dont forget about me ...

ov date----Sept 2

Testing......sept 17th

yeehaaa..:hug:


----------



## mom2pne

TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES

29th August = mom2pne
2nd September = Alchemist
??? = Sambatiki



TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES

1st September = mom2pne
5th September = Alchemist
7th September = Sambatiki

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES

21st September = Alchemist
22nd September = Sambatiki
25th September = mom2pne




I'm waiting till my birthday to test. It will also give the :witch: time to show up.

Wishes Congrats on the :bfp: ! :happydance: :hug: IKWYM I'm worried about m/cing again!


----------



## wishes

mom2pne said:


> Wishes Congrats on the :bfp: ! :happydance: :hug: IKWYM I'm worried about m/cing again!

Thanks... and good luck hun!! :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Sambatiki said:


> TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
> 
> 2nd September = Alchemist
> 4th September = Sambatiki
> 
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES
> 
> 4th September = Pux
> 5th September = Alchemist
> 6th September = Snowbrdbella
> 7th September = Sambatiki
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
> 
> 21st September = Alchemist
> 21st September = Snowbrdbella
> 18th September = Pux
> 22nd September = Sambatiki
> 
> :bfp: = Marichua


Oooh add me lol, according to mymonthlycycles i will ovulate on the 8th and next AF is due 21st..so testing will be around the 20th! if i can hold out that long :rofl:


----------



## Farie

TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES

4th September = Pux
5th September = Alchemist
6th September = Snowbrdbella
7th September = Sambatiki 
11th September = Farie

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES

21st September = Alchemist
21st September = Snowbrdbella
18th September = Pux
22nd September = Sambatiki
23rd September = Farie

My date's added, although I'm hoping for an LP of longer than 9/10 days this month so may be testing later if AF hasn't shown up. Just wish AF would leave at the mo so BDing can commence!
Going to take my usual vits and mins, B6/12, Mumomega/EPO (only till O if its EPO) and might try the Raspberry leaf tea that Tish has found out about.
DF is still on Vit C and Zinc!
Must pop to Boots I think!


----------



## baby.love

I forgot to add my fertile window starts on the 5th apparently! Thanks :hugs:


----------



## baby.love

TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES

2nd September = Alchemist
4th September = Sambatiki
5th September = Baby.Love

TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES

4th September = Pux
5th September = Alchemist
6th September = Snowbrdbella
7th September = Sambatiki
11th September = Farie
8th September = Baby.Love

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES

21st September = Alchemist
21st September = Snowbrdbella
18th September = Pux
22nd September = Sambatiki
23rd September = Farie
20th September = Baby.Love

I took my sleepy head off and done it myself :rofl:


----------



## momto3

TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
2nd September = Momto32nd September = Alchemist
4th September = Sambatiki
5th September = Baby.Love

TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES

4th September = Pux
4th September = Momto35th September = Alchemist
6th September = Snowbrdbella
7th September = Sambatiki
11th September = Farie
8th September = Baby.Love

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
19th September = Momto321st September = Alchemist
21st September = Snowbrdbella
18th September = Pux
22nd September = Sambatiki
23rd September = Farie
20th September = Baby.Love

You forgot me... sniff sniff:hissy:


----------



## baby.love

Sorry momto3. I am half asleep :hugs:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

baby.love said:


> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
> 
> 2nd September = Alchemist
> 4th September = Sambatiki
> 
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES
> 
> 4th September = Pux
> 5th September = Alchemist
> 6th September = Snowbrdbella
> 7th September = Sambatiki
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
> 
> 21st September = Alchemist
> 21st September = Snowbrdbella
> 18th September = Pux
> 22nd September = Sambatiki
> 
> :bfp: = Marichua
> 
> 
> Oooh add me lol, according to mymonthlycycles i will ovulate on the 8th and next AF is due 21st..so testing will be around the 20th! if i can hold out that long :rofl:Click to expand...

wow baby love we have the same dates!!! according to mymonthlycycles i will ovulate on the 8th and next AF is due 21st..so testing will be around the 20th! if i can hold out that long also.. But do u know what is weird... I ovulated on the 8th of August.. isn't that crazy? But my period is due the 21st now, making LP 14 days :)!!! ok that is weird, I hope my body works like that now and makes me O on the 8th:) gooood luck girls!!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

snowbrdbella8 said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
> 
> 2nd September = Alchemist
> 4th September = Sambatiki
> 
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES
> 
> 4th September = Pux
> 5th September = Alchemist
> 6th September = Snowbrdbella
> 7th September = Sambatiki
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
> 
> 21st September = Alchemist
> 21st September = Snowbrdbella
> 18th September = Pux
> 22nd September = Sambatiki
> 
> :bfp: = Marichua
> 
> 
> Oooh add me lol, according to mymonthlycycles i will ovulate on the 8th and next AF is due 21st..so testing will be around the 20th! if i can hold out that long :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> wow baby love we have the same dates!!! according to mymonthlycycles i will ovulate on the 8th and next AF is due 21st..so testing will be around the 20th! if i can hold out that long also.. But do u know what is weird... I ovulated on the 8th of August.. isn't that crazy? But my period is due the 21st now, making LP 14 days :)!!! ok that is weird, I hope my body works like that now and makes me O on the 8th:) gooood luck girls!!!Click to expand...

ooops wait a second...AF would be due the 22 not the 21st, but close enough!


----------



## LeaArr

TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
2nd September = Momto3
2nd September = Alchemist
4th September = Sambatiki
5th September = Baby.Love

TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES

4th September = Pux
4th September = Momto3
5th September = Alchemist
*5th September = LeaArr*
6th September = Snowbrdbella
7th September = Sambatiki
8th September = Baby.Love
11th September = Farie

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
19th September = Momto3
18th September = Pux
20th September = Baby.Love
21st September = Alchemist
21st September = Snowbrdbella
*21st September = LeaArr*
22nd September = Sambatiki
23rd September = Farie


----------



## maccy

TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
1st September = Maccy
2nd September = Momto3
2nd September = Alchemist
4th September = Sambatiki
5th September = Baby.Love

TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES
4th September = Maccy
4th September = Pux
4th September = Momto3
5th September = Alchemist
5th September = LeaArr
6th September = Snowbrdbella
7th September = Sambatiki
8th September = Baby.Love
11th September = Farie

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
18th September = Maccy
19th September = Momto3
18th September = Pux
20th September = Baby.Love
21st September = Alchemist
21st September = Snowbrdbella
21st September = LeaArr
22nd September = Sambatiki
23rd September = Farie


Yay!!!!! C'mon girls we can do it.


----------



## baby.love

:happydance: i reckon we will have a good rate with :bfp:'s this month girls! :dust: to you all and so so much luck.


----------



## LeaArr

:dust: I think this is going to be a fab month.


----------



## baby.love

snowbrdbella8 said:


> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
> 
> 2nd September = Alchemist
> 4th September = Sambatiki
> 
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES
> 
> 4th September = Pux
> 5th September = Alchemist
> 6th September = Snowbrdbella
> 7th September = Sambatiki
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
> 
> 21st September = Alchemist
> 21st September = Snowbrdbella
> 18th September = Pux
> 22nd September = Sambatiki
> 
> :bfp: = Marichua
> 
> 
> Oooh add me lol, according to mymonthlycycles i will ovulate on the 8th and next AF is due 21st..so testing will be around the 20th! if i can hold out that long :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> wow baby love we have the same dates!!! according to mymonthlycycles i will ovulate on the 8th and next AF is due 21st..so testing will be around the 20th! if i can hold out that long also.. But do u know what is weird...* I ovulated on the 8th of August.. isn't that crazy*? But my period is due the 21st now, making LP 14 days :)!!! ok that is weird, I hope my body works like that now and makes me O on the 8th:) gooood luck girls!!!Click to expand...

I too ovulated 8/8/08! but my cycles are settling down after the pill and i ovulated 2 days before mymonthlycycles said i would. Good luck this cycle hun xx


----------



## momto3

i sure hope so... we only got one :bfp: last month

this has to be a lucky month...

i am testing on the 17th... woops.. counted wrong.. silly me


----------



## browneyedshorty81

TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
1st September = Maccy
2nd September = Momto3
2nd September = Alchemist
4th September = Sambatiki
5th September = Baby.Love

TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES
4th September = Maccy
4th September = Pux
4th September = Momto3
5th September = Alchemist
5th September = LeaArr
7th September = Sambatiki
8th September = Snowbrdbella
8th September = Baby.Love
11th September = Farie

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
18th September = Maccy
19th September = Momto3
18th September = Pux
20th September = Snowbrdbella
20th September = Baby.Love
21st September = Alchemist
21st September = LeaArr
22nd September = Sambatiki
23rd September = Farie


----------



## browneyedshorty81

baby.love said:


> snowbrdbella8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby.love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sambatiki said:
> 
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
> 
> 2nd September = Alchemist
> 4th September = Sambatiki
> 
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES
> 
> 4th September = Pux
> 5th September = Alchemist
> 6th September = Snowbrdbella
> 7th September = Sambatiki
> 
> TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
> 
> 21st September = Alchemist
> 21st September = Snowbrdbella
> 18th September = Pux
> 22nd September = Sambatiki
> 
> :bfp: = Marichua
> 
> 
> Oooh add me lol, according to mymonthlycycles i will ovulate on the 8th and next AF is due 21st..so testing will be around the 20th! if i can hold out that long :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> wow baby love we have the same dates!!! according to mymonthlycycles i will ovulate on the 8th and next AF is due 21st..so testing will be around the 20th! if i can hold out that long also.. But do u know what is weird...* I ovulated on the 8th of August.. isn't that crazy*? But my period is due the 21st now, making LP 14 days :)!!! ok that is weird, I hope my body works like that now and makes me O on the 8th:) gooood luck girls!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I too ovulated 8/8/08! but my cycles are settling down after the pill and i ovulated 2 days before mymonthlycycles said i would. Good luck this cycle hun xxClick to expand...

you ovulated on the 8th too, geeze...lots of girls were lucky in AUG, but we are going to be SEP BFP's :) i have the positive attitude, esp all that fertile tea im drinking it better work heheh


----------



## NickyT75

Hi guys

Fertile window begins around 5th Sep - I think?? but my trusty new CBFM will shed more light on the matter closer to the time!
Expected ov date is 7th Sep
Testing 20th Sep (but you & me all know I'll be testing AT LEAST 1 day before this!!) LOL

xx


----------



## babymad

please please can I join too? AF got me on Fri 22nd. My fertile window should be around the 5th and I'll be testing on the 20th. I've also got a CBFM to help me this time....hope it does the trick!

Good luck to all.


----------



## Pux

Like I said before... I'm SUPPOSED to test on the 18th. (but will probablly start earlier...if I can cut my tests in half from what I used last month: I'll be happy!)

So is everyone on a 28-30ish day cycle?


----------



## browneyedshorty81

30 day cycle here.


----------



## LeaArr

I was thinking, rather than having a bunch of updated OV/Test dates posts, maybe we could just have one thread with a person updating the same post? I can keep it up if you guys want? Let me know.


----------



## LeaArr

I have a 27-34 day cycle. Is that a large span?


----------



## baby.love

I have a 29-32 day cycle so far since coming off BCP! i am hoping it stays around that mark now.

LeaArr i am happy for you to keep upto date with all the dates if everyone else is :)


----------



## moose

Hmmmm, I think the witch has got me. Damn. So that would make this CD1 for me, with fertile days being 5th through the 10th? Gonna use the clear blue digital for a positive....but basically it will be sperm meets egg!

Everyone rest up for the big BD push that will bring us our little ones!


----------



## momto3

sorry moose.. i was really hoping you would have your :bfp:
this month!! 

we r all in the same time frame this month so let the bd'ng get going!!


----------



## mom2pne

TEAM KOKOPELLI FERTILE WINDOW START DATES
29th August = mom2pne
1st September = Maccy
2nd September = Momto3
2nd September = Alchemist
4th September = Sambatiki
5th September = Baby.Love

TEAM KOKOPELLI OV DATES
2nd September = mom2pne
4th September = Maccy
4th September = Pux
4th September = Momto3
5th September = Alchemist
5th September = LeaArr
7th September = Sambatiki
8th September = Snowbrdbella
8th September = Baby.Love
11th September = Farie

TEAM KOKOPELLI TEST DATES
18th September = Maccy
19th September = Momto3
18th September = Pux
20th September = Snowbrdbella
20th September = Baby.Love
21st September = Alchemist
21st September = LeaArr
23rd September = Farie
25th September = mom2pne



looks like I got missed along the way. I'm waiting and testing on my birthday if the :witch: doesn't show.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

i have my ov watch and the cbfm, and OPKS ;) and my bbt im ready to get the eggie :)


----------



## mariucha77

I wanna wish you good luck! I hope all of you get your :bfp: this month!


----------



## krissi

OK I am CD 2 today.... Boooo!!!

OV date approx 06/09 - 08/09!!

I will be getting my BFP around 26/09! Confidence this month girls!!


----------



## lola

please can I join? I am CD 11 today but no idea when I may ovulate..........................:)


----------



## baby.love

Hey lola of course you can join us :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies! 

Hope we are well looking forward to another month of madness! DF and I had a practice run last night as the :witch: has already flown :happydance: and that'll be the last I shall see of her as she has been SACKED! I will be employing a much nicer and friendlier one when I require one after my 9 month break from witches!!!


----------



## krissi

To cheer myself up about getting AF testerday i went and bought some fish!! They are very calming (maybe slightly boring) but have kept me amused for the last few days. OH has decided I HAVE to be PG this month as getting AF is costing him a fortune!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Loving the fish, you'll have to post a pic of them!! I hope that you get your :bfp: too this month!


----------



## lola

thanks for letting me join :) I'm soooo excited https://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj61/juzbreal/dancing.gif :bfp: all round this month!


----------



## Sambatiki

lola - love the dancing man :rofl:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

:) af has left the building whoohoo :) my CBFM should have me testing in a few days


----------



## LeaArr

:dance:


----------



## maccy

Not long now ladies to, 9 days for me!!!


----------



## maccy

This time next week most of us will be getting down to some serious https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/sex012.gif :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mom2pne

:witch: has finally left! 6 days thats the longest time she has ever stayed around. :happydance: My poor hubby! Well at least he'll be well rested. :laugh2: 

I feel like buying opk's because I don't know exactly what day I will O. I have O'd on cd's 11, 12, 14 and even 17. what do you think should I buy them or just hope we get the egg? I do chart and I sometimes get O pains. This ttc stuff is very hard. I had never tried before January. Every other time it just happened. In fact with my twins I had been on some sort of b/c for 9 years since Ty was born.

Mostly now I hope that when I do get pg again its a sticky baby! 

:dust::dust:Baby/ sticky :dust::dust: to us all!


----------



## baby.love

maccy said:


> This time next week most of us will be getting down to some serious https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/sex012.gif :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:rofl: team kokopelli will seem like a ghost town! Good luck girls :happydance:


----------



## LeaArr

We will have to become Team Kokopelli and Bumps. :)


----------



## baby.love

LeaArr i think so by the end of the month .. I have such a good feeling for team kokopelli :) tons of :bfp:'s .. We will need our own thread in BFP announcements :rofl:


----------



## Farie

Arghhh 16 days will O :dohh:


----------



## mom2pne

baby.love said:


> LeaArr i think so by the end of the month .. I have such a good feeling for team kokopelli :) tons of :bfp:'s .. We will need our own thread in BFP announcements :rofl:

I realy hope so! It would be so great!


----------



## moose

Ugh, I don't know what my body is doing.

I thought AF was here yesterday....full on cramping, a little bit of brown muck. And now nothing.
DH is a family doc and he was like ooooo maybe it was breakthrough bleeding or implantation. He said come by the office for a blood test I told him he was nuts and he was just excited. I said no cause I don't feel anything, not just yet.

I am pretty sure the witch is just having some fun at my expense.


----------



## mom2pne

moose said:


> Ugh, I don't know what my body is doing.
> 
> I thought AF was here yesterday....full on cramping, a little bit of brown muck. And now nothing.
> DH is a family doc and he was like ooooo maybe it was breakthrough bleeding or implantation. He said come by the office for a blood test I told him he was nuts and he was just excited. I said no cause I don't feel anything, not just yet.
> 
> I am pretty sure the witch is just having some fun at my expense.

It could be, cuz it sounds like old blood. Also I didn't feel pg with any of my kids till I was over 6 weeks pg. GL and IKMFC for you!


----------



## Pux

I think the most exciting time is when everyone starts testing!!! And hearing everyone's symptoms during the TWW... I'm psyched!


----------



## LeaArr

Me too!!


----------



## mom2pne

yep I think that too. I like to compare symptoms. 

I have a ? 

How did we get the name Team Kokopelli? Thanks!


----------



## LeaArr

Kokopelli is the god of fertility and he's a trickster. Seems to fit this lot rather well. :)


----------



## Pux

I would rather just fall for the old trick of having someone crazy-glue a quarter to the ground and have everyone laugh when I can't get it off...

Oh, wait! That happened to me on Saturday! 

The people that work at my mall must not have alot to do...


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: Sucka :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Morning girls, CD3, think AF will have left the building by tomorrow thank god!! 

So i started taking my EPO yesterday and i will start with the grapefruit juice after the weekend. I am also armed with my preseed. Can't wait for OHs app next Thurs to be over and done with so we can get going! He hurt his back at work yesterday but have warned him to rest for a week as I am having no excuses we are BDing everyday from next Thurs until the following Thursday, there is going to be nowhere for that egg to hide!!


----------



## Alchemist

ok girls, heres the question - are you going to BD every day or every 2nd day?


----------



## baby.love

Morning girls :) The witch has left the building :happydance: So on with the :sex: every other day! I only have 3 OPK's left so may need to order some more.

On a serious note i was wondering....My period was very light and short for me this month, could that be a sign i didnt ovulate or just plain old luck? 
:dust:


----------



## krissi

I am going to BD everyday from CD11 to CD18 as I only have 2 OPKs left this cycle and i don't want to risk missing that egg!!


----------



## Sambatiki

HI everyone,

We already have a kokopelli bump!!! Marichua got her :bfp: last cycle!!! 

Hope everyone is well, DF is away until saturday so no practice rounds for me until then!!

This cycle Im going to try and not put to much pressure on myself to have :sex: at the 'right' times. So Im going to have :sex: when I want too!! 
:rofl: we'll see how that goes though!


----------



## krissi

Good for you Kerry, I just want to get loads in before OH gets his sperm analysis results, if they come back bad i know we will both be disheartened but for now ignorance is bliss so desperatly want to be PG before those results. OH I started looking into IVF at the weekend as we know its our only option if his test results aren't good. By the sounds of it it costs £4,800 to be jabbed with a needle for about 3 weeks and then put through embryo transfer. Nice can think of nicer things to buy for £4800!! Hopefully it won't come to that though as we don't have that sort of money and we would have to get a loan which isn't ideal!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - I too hope that you and OH don't have to go down the IVF route. I have everything that I can possibly cross and more for you this month. 
Best of luck for this cycle, I hope that kokopelli answers your prayer.

:hug: Kerry xxx


----------



## krissi

Thanks hun, i am determined to stay positive (mainly because i am sh*t scared of needles and i don't want to think about the alternative!!)

Kokopelli is hoing to bring us all luck and if that fails I have my shotgun ready to shoot down Mr Stork if he dares fly past any of our houses without stopping!!


----------



## maccy

Krissi hope you get your BFP this month hun, fingers crossed for us all.

Kerry - good on ya for chilling out this month, I'm gonna try and do the same otherwise it gets really difficult and stressfull.

Come on...lets get going https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/sex/t1544.gif


----------



## krissi

I bought myself two more fishes yesterday so i have 4 now they are so cute!! i find them really calming so I hoping they are going to keep me nice and calm this cycle. No testing early like last cycle, i have given OH all my tests, no symptom spotting and although the plan is to BD every day for that 1 week i am NOT going to stress if it doesn't happen.

Please kick me when I break all these things I have just said in a few days time!!


----------



## lola

Girls please give me some impetus to BD tonight! I have lost the will, any ideas gladly accepted! Hubby is away from tomorrow evening til Sunday then I am away from Monday til Thursday so I must BD as much as possible before then...........I need inspiration


----------



## lola

Krissi, Kokopelli will bring us all the power of PMA and POAS aversion until AF is late, of this I am positive :)


----------



## krissi

Viagra!! Horny Goat Weed!! Sorry i am usueless at inspiration!


----------



## lola

krissi said:


> Viagra!! Horny Goat Weed!! Sorry i am usueless at inspiration!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I dunno, a good laugh always helps, so maybe you are good at this! I'm off to google Horney Goat Weed and see if it blocks my works Smart Filters:muaha:


----------



## LeaArr

Alchemist said:


> ok girls, heres the question - are you going to BD every day or every 2nd day?


I am trying for every second day, but DH is feeling a bit sick, so I gave him a break last night :rofl: He is taking off next week. He is leaving Sunday and won't be back til Saturday. :hissy: I sincerly hope he is back in time to catch the eggie.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

baby.love said:


> Morning girls :) The witch has left the building :happydance: So on with the :sex: every other day! I only have 3 OPK's left so may need to order some more.
> 
> On a serious note i was wondering....My period was very light and short for me this month, could that be a sign i didnt ovulate or just plain old luck?
> :dust:

Mine was light also... very very light, only one night did i have a big clot, and the rest didnt have any.. and didnt even get a lot of blood on the tampon, was very weird!


----------



## krissi

I had a 2 day AF this cycle, really heavy CD2 & 3 and then went overnight... yippee!!


----------



## LeaArr

That was like my cycle this month.


----------



## momto3

what r u girls going to do this month different than before?

i am starting robitussin today cd9 and doing the sperm meets egg plan.. i have my epo, vitex and folic acid on the go as well.. i like the idea of every other night, then 3 nights in a row once you get pos opk... i am going to start my opk's tomorrow as last month i had a pos on cd15... i think i have about 8 left... let's get going!


----------



## LeaArr

This is my first cycle trying. I have OPK's, a ferning montior, Preseed, and Fertilitea on it's way. By complete chance, I have been eating buckets of carrots too.


----------



## momto3

carrots? is that a good thing...lol
i will try to give up the java this month as well.. but oh so hard... i will do green tea instead... but do not like it as much...any other crazy ideas?


----------



## wishes

Sambatiki said:


> We already have a kokopelli bump!!! Marichua got her :bfp: last cycle!!!

I got my :bfp: last cycle too :happydance: 
...the treadmill is warmed up and ready for you lot to jump on!!! :happydance:


----------



## momto3

congrats... here's hoping we can join you make room on that treadmill, there is about 20 of us waiting to get on!


----------



## jesterjigger

This is my first month TTC so I'm not really doing anything. One of the things that got DH to decide to go with September was telling him we could BD every day the first couple of months of trying, but that if it took longer than a couple of months we'd have to switch to every other day. 

I'll probably try drinking green tea because I like it anyway. I did get some fertilitea but when I read that you aren't supposed to use it *during* pregnancy I decided against drinking it.

Good luck everyone! I can't believe it's so close, I hope everyone gets their BFPs this cycle!


----------



## wishes

momto3 said:


> congrats... here's hoping we can join you make room on that treadmill, there is about 20 of us waiting to get on!

room is made and dusted down.... :hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

jesterjigger said:


> This is my first month TTC so I'm not really doing anything. One of the things that got DH to decide to go with September was telling him we could BD every day the first couple of months of trying, but that if it took longer than a couple of months we'd have to switch to every other day.
> 
> *I'll probably try drinking green tea because I like it anyway. I did get some fertilitea but when I read that you aren't supposed to use it *during* pregnancy I decided against drinking it.*
> 
> Good luck everyone! I can't believe it's so close, I hope everyone gets their BFPs this cycle!


I am planning on drinking it up to OV time, then stopping during the 2WW. :)


----------



## mom2pne

Krissi :rofl:

Maccy I too am on my 4th cycle after a m/c. I hope we both get a sticky!

momto3 What type of robitussin and do you just follow the directions on the bottle? I think I'd like to try that!

AFM I'm going to try every other day. I have been taking prenatals every day since June. I stopped taking them after I m/c'd. For awhile there I even stopped taking my synthroid. I got very depressed and stopped caring about myself. I was almost put on anti depressents. I'm better and have accepted that that baby was not meant to be here on Earth and I will see him/her sometime. 

Well anyway! Whats everyone up to today?

I will be doing some organizing, but first I'm watching "The Invisible."


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats wishes!


----------



## Sambatiki

This will be my 3rd cycle since MC in April. 

Hoping that Team Kokopelli gets a 100% success rating!! 

Wishes - sorry a forgot you!! How on earth could I have done that !! xxx How is everything going for you?


----------



## Pux

Congrats Wishes!

We're going camping this weekend, so doing some :drunk: and :sex: in the mountain air will be a positive start!

I think every second day with a couple of back-to-backs around o-time will suffice this month... but I will be going for 2 weeks, just to make sure I catch the :spermy:

Maybe eating lots of carrots will make you want to :sex: like :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:

I've been eating lots of salads and listening to meditation tapes before going to bed(it worked last time!) I refuse to give up the coffee completely (I did cut down) until I get a :bfp: I have been doing prenatals for 7 months (did anyone notice a little more belly fat after starting these?)


----------



## LeaArr

I didn't notice any more belly fat, but to be fair, there was enough of that to begin with :rofl: Wish I could be more helpful for you, Pux


----------



## Sambatiki

Girls Ive replenished the supplies to fuel my POAS addiction! Im sorry however I do once again pledge that I will do my best to refrain from POAS until :witch: is late!


----------



## Chris77

I've replenished mine as well Kerry! 100 ovulation sticks and 20 hpt's! :happydance:


----------



## mariucha77

I'm so excited for you all! I can't wait for the next 2ww. I will be here every day saying :test: :test: :test:


----------



## maccy

I'm all ready too.

Ovulation sticks...check!
Pre-seed...check!
Preg Tests.....check!

Can't wait till we're all in the 2ww, we can compare symptoms then!


----------



## LeaArr

I'm still waiting on delivery of my ov testing goodies. Hopefully they will be here soon.


----------



## LeaArr

Hmm. Question:

People start doing the OPK thing at 10 days? Yes? Should I wait a little while longer? I was just looking at my ticker and I am confused.


----------



## Pux

I just made a ticker and it said I was on day 7, but if my AF arrived on last Thursday, shouldn't day 7 be tomorrow?


----------



## LeaArr

AF day 1 is CD1. Today would be 7. :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea = I have a 29-30 day cycle, last month I ov'd on day 16. I started using OPK's around CD10 :rofl: so was a bit early. The normal LP is 12 - 16 days So I would start using them around CD14-15.

Chris - I got 30 OPKS and 10 HPT's so hoping that will keep the urges at bay!!! :rofl:


----------



## momto3

i am sensing that with all tose extra sticks floating around there will be some early cheating girls!!!!

oh well.. we r addicts , one in the same!

pee away... 
i actually did an opk today just for giggles(i had pos opk on cd15) last month... it was there today but not dark or positive... but definately visible...now i am thinking i may o earlier than 15 so i am going to continue to test daily just to be sure.. bettter get on ebaY buy up some more asap!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea = I have a 29-30 day cycle, last month I ov'd on day 16. I started using OPK's around CD10 :rofl: so was a bit early. The normal LP is 12 - 16 days So I would start using them around CD14-15.
> 
> Chris - I got 30 OPKS and 10 HPT's so hoping that will keep the urges at bay!!! :rofl:


Who knew that baby making would be so complicated. Thanks Kerry.


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Hope that helped. Krissi told me about this website its really useful https://www.peeonastick.com/opks.html hope it helps you too. 

Momto3 - Me.... POAS addict......... Dont know what youre talking about. 

Pux, moose, krissi, faire, nicky, Nicnac, wishes, Mariucha -Can't believe how much team kokopelli has grown!!!


----------



## wishes

Sambatiki said:


> Wishes - sorry a forgot you!! How on earth could I have done that !! xxx How is everything going for you?

You prob forgot because i refused to get excited about it and didnt even mention it for the first few days cause im a fraidy cat! :blush: My d&c was in april hun so we must have been going through stuff at the same sort of time. That means youre due you bfp just about now too! :happydance:

Things are going ok hope, no more signs of blood, but you never know do you. I have a scan in two weeks when we should be able to see a heartbeat so keep your fingers crossed for us. I refuse to leave properly until im sure its sticking! :blush:


----------



## Sambatiki

Wishes - Im glad you are hanging around here! We'd miss having you around, DF and I are going to go with the wishes plan this month!! Going shopping on saturday for some :wine: ha ha ha TBH it sounds like the most fun TTC plan!! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Hope that helped. Krissi told me about this website its really useful https://www.peeonastick.com/opks.html hope it helps you too.
> 
> Momto3 - Me.... POAS addict......... Dont know what youre talking about.
> 
> Pux, moose, krissi, faire, nicky, Nicnac, wishes, Mariucha -*Can't believe how much team kokopelli has grown!!!*


The more the crazier. You know you love it :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

lea - Course I do!!! :hug:


----------



## Chris77

I wish you girls weren't so far away so you can come over to our Labor Day BBQ on Sunday! We could all :wine: to Team Kokopelli and our September :bfp:'s


----------



## momto3

:drunk: oh chris i will raise a glass with you this weekend! even if it is cyber toasting! i love long weekends.. it is my daughter's bday as well so i will toast to her and then put the glass away for the o time festivities!


----------



## jesterjigger

I'll raise a glass with you all this weekend! Woohooooooooo


----------



## mom2pne

My wonderful night! I'm in the USA and have central standard time. 

So I go to get my son from practice and he and the team are still on the field. I wait and wait! Its nearing 6 thats when the post office closes. So I leave to go there. I make it with a couple of minutes to spare. I get back to his school and he's still practicing. He finally is done at its about 6:15. I then have to wait for him to take his stuff to his locker. We get home about 6:30 my dh starts in on me saying I need to take the twins with and he won't be left alone with them again. yada yada yada. Well anyway I change their diapers and Eli won't comeback by me so I can pull his shirt out. So Peyton being the big brother he is tries to chase him over, slips and you can imagine! He bangs his head on the corner where the 2 walls meet. He has a nice deep gash that was bleeding quite a bit. I took him to the ER and they put 3 staples in. I feel so bad for him. When we got home I gave him something to eat and some children's motrin. So now he is sleeping. But I have to get up before he and Eli do so that I can take them out of their room before Eli starts pulling on the staples. He has to see his dr on Friday and then he'll set up an appt to take the staples out. He needs them in for 7-10 days. My poor baby!


----------



## Pux

LeaArr said:


> AF day 1 is CD1. Today would be 7. :)

Thanks! I gues I'll be :sex: earlier than I thought!.

Sorry ladies... I like the wine every now-and-then but I'm much happier swailing the beer!
Gonna get :drunk: for the last time for the next 9 months!


----------



## krissi

mom2pne - Aww the poor thing, hope hes OK today, big hugs x

Kerry - I know our group is huge now but we had 2 BFPs from our little group last month so think how many we could get this time!

Wishes congrats hun, we need symptoms please!!


----------



## moose

Bwahhahaa, I leave you girls alone for a day and look at all the pages I have to read!

Still waiting on AF...bah! DH is still trying to convince me it is all good...he tried to get me to go the hospital while he was working last night on call for blood work. I hope he isn't to upset when she shows.


----------



## krissi

Have you tested recently moose? I take it you wouldn't go for the blood work! I would have to know either way!


----------



## Sambatiki

Mom2pne - Awwww poor little'un hope he's ok. :kiss: Hope you have a better day today!

Chris - I'll be there in 'spirit', probably the vodka and red bull sort :rofl: :rofl: Im defo going to enjoy my alcohol when I can. As it's going to be the last I have for 9 months probably more as I'd quite like to breastfeed!! 

Krissi - I hope your one of the :bfp:'s hun!! 

Moose - :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: Good luck!!
Sorry hun but Im not able to POAS for another few days yet so I have to push it on you.


----------



## momto3

mom2pne- poor baby.... hope he feels better soon

moose--- seriously ...TEST!!! we r dying here... u r killing us we have to know... what r ur sxs.... pls tell us....

Kerri- drink up sista!

Krissi-our group is huge this month so we defo need some bfp's. like 20 please!

Pux- I love the beer as well

congrats again wishes!


----------



## wishes

krissi said:


> Wishes congrats hun, we need symptoms please!!

Symptoms? Well, none really! :dohh: 

Couple of days before af was due i had a really bad stitch in my side for a couple of hours (just like a running stitch)... felt a bit tired but not crazily exhausted... Few twinges in bb's but nothing out of ordinary, so not really anything. :dohh:

Ive had horrible skin though (well i have spots which i dont usually get) and i actually heaved in the toilet today (although im not convinced its ms)

So, thats not much help to you is it!!! :rofl:


----------



## krissi

I am so pleased for you hun xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi momto3

Not long until the big O day!!! yeyyy hope youve been doing plenty of practicing!

Wishes - Glad that you're getting away with relatively no symptoms! :happydance: How are you feeling now?


----------



## LeaArr

I think I may be out this month already. Not feeling very positive.


----------



## krissi

You can't be out you haven't O'd yet! No negative thoughts, team kokopelli WILL have loads of BFPs and you have as much chance of any of us of being a lucky one xxx


----------



## LeaArr

I'm trying to stay positive, but all the timing this month sucks. There is this pesky problem of needing to :sex: to get pregnant, and DH just wants to go to sleep every night. I am just getting frustrated cause he said that we could start trying this cycle, but he doesn't do anything to help that along. :hissy:


----------



## momto3

MEN!!! 

have you girls done any reading on the use of Geritol Tonic to conceive... it is some interesting reading..google it and read on...

now my mind is racing ..do i go with robitussin or geritol??

hmmm


----------



## maccy

Has anyone here tried the Horny Goat Weed, sounds good! Is it for men and women? Does it work? I think I def need some on the other hand my DH definatley does not!!! lol


----------



## Farie

I have Maca and DF and I take that which is meant to help energy levels. I think DF would have a fit if I bought him something called 'Horney Goat Weed' :rofl:


----------



## moose

Ahhhh no LeaArr take it back! One of us Canadian gals gotta get knocked up this month!

POAS this morning, a first response rapid response......BFN. Sept 8th, if AF hasn't shown by then I will go for blood work. It should be the 5th for two weeks late, but I will be busy running around for a wedding, and then the docs are all closed on the weekends here.

Until then I will keep POAS every other day.....

Good luck to you all on your upcoming BD!


----------



## LeaArr

Seems like you may beat me to it anyway. :dance:

I am not giving up *cough*now*cough*. Just an emotional moment. I'm just going to have to handcuff him and bring out the whips or something. It'll happen...

Good luck to you!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - PMA BABY!!! We'll all be getting our :bfp:'s very soon!! Dont doubt yourself just yet hun

Moose - I have everything crossed for you !!! COME ON :bfp: for moose pls


----------



## wishes

LeaArr said:


> I'm just going to have to handcuff him and bring out the whips or something. It'll happen...

Sexy undies and a wandering hand... no man can resist! :winkwink:


....And im luving the sound of that hrony goat weed!! :rofl: Someones gotta try it and let us all know!!


----------



## mom2pne

Chris maybe we could toast together! I'm only in WI. Maybe I could convince my neighbors to car pool they used to live in The Big Apple. 

Peyton is doing so much better. He hadn't complained about it all day. Kids are so great that way. My hubby gets a paper cut and I have to hear about how much it hurts for days and days. Trent had his first game today. They lost, but he had fun! Thats whats important. 

I don't like hearing that people think they're out this month! Its not over until the :witch: comes. Keep positive! Maybe will have one of those unexpected things happen and everyone here will get a BFP in September. There seems to be a lot of Birthdays and we need a great Birthday present! 

Tomorrow should be the start for me! yay! :)


----------



## jesterjigger

Good luck everyone! I am counting down the days until I can start using my OPK for the first time!


----------



## krissi

I use Horny Goat Weed, it worked for me, good for losing weight too!!


----------



## maccy

Hi Krissi, thanks is it ok to use when TTC and how does it help with weight loss...is it cause you do it more :sex:...lol :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## krissi

It supresses the appetite, plus the extra exercise is good! I take it every day as I have always suffered from low sex drive and I have found it really helps, there are some great articles about it online!


----------



## baby.love

Morning buddies, thought i'd pop in and sprinkle some :dust: .. Wont be about much as my son is poorly at the moment... Plus i am off to take some horny goat weed thats been sat in my cupboard for ages, i was worried about using it whilst TTC.... Watch out DH here i come :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Its fine to take whilst TTC hun x


----------



## maccy

I am the same krissi, very rubbish sex drive which isn't great when TTC I tried everything including the little blue pill from Ann Summers, so gonna get some of that to try. Thanks!!!

Babylove - hope your son gets better soon, take care!

Where can you buy it from?


----------



## Sambatiki

Do you think it would work on me too? I've really suffered with low sex drive since MC.


----------



## Sambatiki

maccy - Just looked on ebay, about £6 inc p&p


----------



## maccy

ooo fab thanks luv!


----------



## maccy

Just looked which one though theres loads of different kinds????????


----------



## krissi

I bought mine from Holland & Barrett xx


----------



## krissi

I use this one:

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=738


----------



## LeaArr

MEN!!! 
Husband told me that he was feeling pressured. I wanted to talk his fears/concerns out with him, so I asked him why and he just said "babies" So I asked him again, "what's the problem?" He once again replied "babies" So, last chance..."what about babies is scaring you?" *note this was more than an hour of "heated discussion" later* "I'm not emotionally ready" he says. After an hour of back and forth, I heard that, and start crying. I said to him "Why did you let me get my hopes up? Why did you tell me that we could start trying? Why did you let me get all the fertility testing things?"
Anyway, we continued the "heated discussion" til Midnight, decided that we would never be 100% ready, so we may as well continue and see what happens. Then we :sex:ed and went to sleep. And men say that we are puzzleheads. :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## lola

OMG you learn something new every day! I thought Horney Goat Weed was made up :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I have to buy some, thats bloody hillarious!


----------



## momto3

for us canadians... there is a tonic called Maltlevol... it is the same as the geritol tonic.. it is full of b vitamins and iron... apparently the saying goes"there's a baby in every bottle"... you can get it at shopper's drug mart... i got some yesterday.. take 1 tbs 3x day... it is super gross... but hey. i am alreadly on b12 injections so maybe that is why i am having trouble this time.. boost my system... here's hopin it works... if not... i am all over the horny goat weed!!!


----------



## mom2pne

lola said:


> OMG you learn something new every day! I thought Horney Goat Weed was made up :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I have to buy some, thats bloody hillarious!

I did too! I just was too embarrassed to ask. I do have a ? tho does it work for men? I have more of a sex drive than my dh and its very low. 

Also I'm so tired. My twins were up till after 10:30 last night and then they both woke up about 2:30 and were up till almost 6. They would not stop crying. I think they were so tired they didn't know what else to do. Needless to say I have only had about 3 hrs of sleep and I have a headache. My dh too is going to have a hard time :sex: tonight and I could be Oing tomorrow. :hissy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi momto3 hope you are well!! 

Lea - Stupid men indeed!!! :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - From what I have read it works for both men and women!!! 4 or 5 crushed and put in food around OV time can't hurt....... can it??? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## momto3

i gotta give some to my hubby.. he always falls asleep on me.. seriously WAKE UP!!! we r doing it!


----------



## NickyT75

Lea - sorry your DH is being such a pain - bloody men eh??!! :hugs: xx


----------



## LeaArr

It'll work out.


----------



## Halle71

Lea

I know exactly where you are coming from. My boyfriend is exactly the same so I have been tcc secretly :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I got pregnant accidentally in May but miscarried and straight afterwards he said we could try again straight after my next AF. By which time he had told me we were not ready emotionally within our relationship to have kids yet. I'm 37 and he's 30 so he has a lot more time than me. Needless to say I got hysterical which didn't help. Like you said I couldn't believe he had got my hopes up only to dash them again. He even told me to carry on with folic acid and not to eat soft cheese etc! The next time I O'd I managed to get some well timed BDing in but a couple of times he got stroppy with me and we didn't finish. Again, hysterics.

However this last cycle (I am 2dpo) we have been getting on really well and were in Italy pre O time and managed to BD once a day for 4 days. Last night we were both a bit tipsy and I asked if we could start making babies and he replied that he thought we already had. News to me that we both were! I told him that we had done everything right this month so I could be pg and he was pleased. I will never understand men :dohh:

In a nutshell I think guys will deal with whatever happens but actually planning ttc or even talking about it scares the living daylights out of them. So I'm making small steps in the right direction but still don't want to frighten him with my thermometer and pee sticks!!! That would be far too much :laugh2: The only thing I would like would be for us to be able to talk about it but if I get pg with our baby we will be doing that together all the way.

Good luck with your hubby, I am sure he will come round.

Hx

Hx


----------



## Pux

My husband asks constantly if it's time to make a baby...


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux = My DF is the same too. I guess we are lucky, although he's the one encouraging me to POAS straight after OV :rofl: :rofl: Like I need anymore excuses to POAS :rofl::rofl:Bless them.


----------



## moose

Bwhaha, my DH is the same....I walk past the bedroom and he is like ooooooo is it BD time? He is happy to donate to the cause...

Still BFN, no hint of a line....now 1 week 1 day late.


----------



## amber20

Mine has been more involved then I thought he would be. Always asking questions to see how my temp is, if i'm O'ing yet.


----------



## destiny27

My oh knows more about my cycles than i do... he drags me up stairs when he knows im ov'in
is he a mind reader or summat? :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Moose - Did you OPK last month hun??? As of you OV'd later than you thought you might not show :bfp: for a few days more. Maybe pop to Docs and ask for a blood test if you dont get :bfp: or :witch: in a few more days. Best of luck sweetie!! Ive my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

K i want my name with the little sign :( LOL whos making them i want one with Heather!!


----------



## mariucha77

moose keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Mariucha

Hope that all is going well with your pregnancy hunny!!! Have you got a scan date yet?? Cant wait to see a kokopelli baby!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi ladies!! 

Hope you all had a fab weekend!! I got some practice sessions in :wohoo:!!


----------



## krissi

Hi Girls, how are we all, nearly O time for a lot of us then, i am keeping my fingers crossed i don't O until at least Friday or I will miss it. Feel very calm this cycle!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi krissi,

Ive got another 6 days to go b4 OV time but we've managed to get a couple of practice sessions in!!


----------



## Pux

I'm 2 days before (possible) O so I'm going from practicing-to doing!!! And then the dreadful TWW....


----------



## mom2pne

Hello all! I've had a busy weekend. I think I O'd Friday and from both ovaries. I had O pain on both sides. I'll just be happy having 1 baby tho! I added a temp for tomorrow tho just to see what ff would say and it said I O'd Saturday. It put in the next day as O day back in July when I know I actually O'd the day before. It is so weird ff would do that, but its only by a day so its fine. We :sex: on Friday night so hopefully we were able to catch the egg. I'll know in about 2 weeks when the :witch: doesn't show. So I'm in the 2ww now. I wish all of you GL and baby/sticky :dust:


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies ... 10 days till I O :dohh:


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - I can't wait to see your :bfp: piccies!! Good luck hun

Mom2pne - looks like you have got some clever :sex: sessions Good luck with your :bfp:

Farie - Come on Mr storkey stop getting lost and find faires house..... puuurleaaase!!


----------



## momto3

glad to hear there was some practice sessions this weekend.. i still have a neg opk, but maybe today i'll get my pos.. i hope so! i just cant wait for the 2ww.. it is so much fun to sit and stew!


----------



## mariucha77

Sambatiki said:


> Hi Mariucha
> 
> Hope that all is going well with your pregnancy hunny!!! Have you got a scan date yet?? Cant wait to see a kokopelli baby!!

Hi Samba!
yes I called the Fetal Medicine Centre here in London (i've been there before and liked it very much) and booked an early scan. I wanted to do it next week but they said the 8th week is better so they can be sure to find a heartbeat. Fingers crossed!

I asked the GP for an early scan so I didn't have to pay. She talked to the midwife and she said no, because my MC was natural so in theory no need. But she said she would write me a referral letter to take to the hospital. Long story short, apparently she forgot to leave the letter at the clinic, she left for holidays and they made me talk to another GP (a man) who said that he didn't do referral letters when there was no emergency. :dohh:
Oh well, I get to do my scan anyways!.

My first midwife appointment is in October so I have a long way to go... 

I can't wait for you all to get to the 2ww and begin testing. So exciting!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jesterjigger

I got a very faint line this morning on my OPK, and a little darker one this afternoon. So DH and I had to :sex: just to be safe. I got the set of OPKs that has to be used in 30 days (though I'm not sure I believe it!) so I'm doing 2 a day to see how the line darkens (at least now that I have a line). I can't wait until I'm looking at lines on a HPT instead of a OPK! 

I hope everyone else got a lot of :sex: in this weekend and are primed for either Oing or the 2ww.


----------



## NickyT75

Hello girls hope you are all well?

I've had a HIGH reading on my CBFM for the past 2 days so trying to get as much :sex: as possible for the rest of this week xx


----------



## LeaArr

Good Luck :dust:


----------



## maccy

I've got stronger line today so getting some https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/sex/t15132.gif in later tonight!!!


----------



## momto3

still neg opk last night, but we will check today, i only have 2 left so better use them wisely!


----------



## Pux

So if you get a pos OPK, do you you have to BD that day? Or is it too late? I guess what I'm asking are OPK's more for the charting (narrow down the O-time)or to tell you when to BD?


----------



## momto3

a pos opk generally means you are about to o in the next 24 hrs or so.. i think?? 

so i always try to bd before and then for the next 2 nights once i get a pos


----------



## LeaArr

Goodness. I really hope my ticker is right. I don't want to miss "O" cause husband is away. I feel tingly down there (sorry if TMI) and I usually only feel that way when "O" is coming. 

If he misses it :grr: :rofl:


----------



## momto3

i got a pos opk.finally .. so the deed was done.. and i got EWCM!!! .. i never get much of it, so i am super pumped... i also had ovulation bleed with it so i feel feel pretty confident that i already o'd by now.... so here comes the 2ww...


----------



## Pux

WoooHoooo!!!! I got to Pee on something!!!! (I bought some OPK's) and it came up - but I did have some eggy CM.

But I went for a run after work and drank a bunch of water, so I should wait until tomorrow.... Why does it say you shouldn't use FMU?


----------



## mariucha77

Pux, OPKs are different from HPT. they have to detect the LH surge that apparently gets stronger in the late morning and late afternoon. Anyways the important thing is to test always at the same time so you don't miss it.


----------



## maccy

I am in the 2ww, I had my peak yesterday and bd'd last night to be sure, oooo fingers crossed girlies!!!!!!


----------



## krissi

Yippee Maccy hope you caught that egg! I feel left behind. Thanks to AF being late last cycle I still have 2 or 3 days til O!


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS Maccy and momto3 on your +OPK'S and well timed :sex: 
Pux - Good luck getting your +OPK!!! Keep :sex: at it!! :rofl:

Lea - Hoping that the big OV day delays itself so that you catch that eggy!! 

Krissi - Dont worry Im not due yet, got a really faint line yesterday so looks like a few more days wait for me.


----------



## momto3

well ladies i am sure in about a week and a half we will all be trying to keep each other poas... i am absolutely going to resist until af is due.. i really mean it.. for sure this time...hopefully.. lol.. i have a very small supply of hcg ic's so i have to time it properly.. i guess i am 1dpo today so i will wait till 14dpo..

good luck krissi and sambatiki... u will only be a day or so behind.. u can keep us sane so we dont test..

maccy.. we cannot test early!!!

pux-- catch the eggy


----------



## Sambatiki

Maccy - Dont listen to momto3!!! :rofl: :test: :test: :rofl: Only joking I know you can't :test: today...... maybe tomorrow..... Sorry I need POAS NOW!! :rofl:

Momto3 - Sensible words!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Sambatiki said:


> Lea - Hoping that the big OV day delays itself so that you catch that eggy!!

Got my OPKs yesterday. No line, so if it holds off til Friday or Saturday, I will be one happy girlie!!


----------



## momto3

ok kerri-- one of us is going to have to be the sane one.. i really dont want to.. i want everyone to test daily!!!!.....

we r so bad, addicts!

i am praying the next 14 days goes quick


----------



## maccy

I have brand new 20 tests waiting, so give me 10 days and I'll be bursting to rip open them packs, :rofl: seriously I need no encouragement to :test:




:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: lots of baby dust for all!!!!!!


----------



## Pux

Hmmm... I'm on CD 14 and no + on OPK.... I guess I really had my o-day wrong. So I guess I had better keep doing BDing. 

Although I made the mistake of telling my DH that we could do it this morning and he gives me a shake at 5:00 IN THE MORNING!!!! After giving him an earful...I caved and we did it.

I'm not going to lie. I am a POAS addict, and I will test early. Just to warn you :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Your OH is very dedicated to the cause!! Bless him. I OV'd day 16 last cycle so just might be a bit later than usual. But it also means you get a few more POAS sessions in!! :rofl: :rofl:

Maccy - :wohoo: I will try and be good and not be a bad influence! :blush: Sorry :rofl:

Momto3 - Its your turn to be sensible as I was the sensible one last cycle :rofl:!!! 

Lea - It normally takes me 3-4 days from a faint OPK to a positive so its looking good!! Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## momto3

oh know.. i gotta be the sensible one...ok

i will be sure to scold all of you who test early, then hope that kerri forces you to re test!!!

i love to see the pic's of all the bfp's... so let's make this our month girls!


----------



## mom2pne

IKWYM about being a poas-addict! I usually start poas @ 7 dpo. But this time I'm going to wait till I'm actually late. I don't want to get another bfn or a bfp and have the :witch: show up any way. 

Also if I'm pg, I will have a preggy buddy! My friend just told me last night that she is 3.5 weeks pg. So her and I will be due about 2 weeks apart. So I'm really hoping I get a :bfp: and not have the :witch: show up.

GL to all of you!


----------



## LeaArr

momto3 said:


> oh know.. i gotta be the sensible one...ok
> 
> i will be sure to scold all of you who test early, then hope that kerri forces you to re test!!!
> 
> i love to see the pic's of all the bfp's... so let's make this our month girls!


I'm not going to scold. I'm just going to chuckle. :rofl:


----------



## browneyedshorty81

heheh :) im CD 12, and i ovulate on CD16... and will POAS on 9PO :) lol well no i lie... like 7PO i can't help it lol.. i seriously have to take a pic and show u girls LOL


----------



## momto3

i will be testing early as well i know it.. i will totally cave!!!

i am going to give it this one last try, then i am going to just let god decide if i need another.. this is too much stress and work!

if it is meant to be, it will be


----------



## Pux

I posted a pic on the TTC thread (Help with OPK) with an OPK I did this am and I just did one again tonight(tried to upload, but wouldn't work....) and I think I got a positive! I'll be BDing for the next 3 days? Do you think that's enough when you get a pos OPK?


----------



## destiny27

im on cycle day 11 i think and thoroughly depressed lol

keep poas though its keeping me sane i think (opk)


----------



## Sambatiki

HI girlies

Hope you are all ok!! NEG OPK last night. But its still abit early for me yet.


----------



## maccy

mom2pne said:


> IKWYM about being a poas-addict! I usually start poas @ 7 dpo. But this time I'm going to wait till I'm actually late. I don't want to get another bfn or a bfp and have the :witch: show up any way.
> 
> Also if I'm pg, I will have a preggy buddy! My friend just told me last night *that she is 3.5 weeks pg*. So her and I will be due about 2 weeks apart. So I'm really hoping I get a :bfp: and not have the :witch: show up.
> 
> GL to all of you!

How can she be 3.5weeks pregnant? You are 4 weeks pregnant when your period is due? Unless she found our before period I suppose.

Anyway girlies 2ww for some of us !!!
Others still bding like mad. lol

I can't do anymore I have had enough of bding to last me the month lets hope we've done enough.


----------



## destiny27

I've just noticed ive got soooooo long to go before I ov :( seems to be taking forever :hissy:


----------



## lola

another positive OPK.......the drama continues! Seems to be tonnes of lovely +ve OPKs and cbfm highs......bring on the :bfp:s for us all!


----------



## LeaArr

I keep getting neg opks. must have been waiting for Husband to come home. I am hoping that I get one within the next couple of days.


----------



## mom2pne

maccy said:


> mom2pne said:
> 
> 
> IKWYM about being a poas-addict! I usually start poas @ 7 dpo. But this time I'm going to wait till I'm actually late. I don't want to get another bfn or a bfp and have the :witch: show up any way.
> 
> Also if I'm pg, I will have a preggy buddy! My friend just told me last night *that she is 3.5 weeks pg*. So her and I will be due about 2 weeks apart. So I'm really hoping I get a :bfp: and not have the :witch: show up.
> 
> GL to all of you!
> 
> How can she be 3.5weeks pregnant? You are 4 weeks pregnant when your period is due? Unless she found our before period I suppose.
> 
> Anyway girlies 2ww for some of us !!!
> Others still bding like mad. lol
> 
> I can't do anymore I have had enough of bding to last me the month lets hope we've done enough.Click to expand...

She wasn't feeling right so she went to the dr and had a blood test done. The dr told her she was 3.5 weeks on Tuesday going by her lmp. 

I am doing all right during this 2ww! No urge to poas, yet! I know some of you still are waiting to O, but I thought that maybe we could get to know each other while we wait. So here are a couple of questions and every day I'll try and add some if someone doesn't beat me to it. I seem to be the last awake on here as I'm in the US. But here it goes!

*QOTD#1* How old are you and your OH?

*QOTD#2* How long have you been with your OH?

AOTD#1 I'm 34 (35 on the 25th) and Chad is 35 (36 on the 3rd of Oct)

AOTD#2 Me and Chad have been together for over 16.5 years and married for over 11.5 years. Our anniversary is January 16th (for both)


----------



## momto3

maccy -- i hear ya i am done with bd'ing for at least a week.. i am tired!!!


mom2pne
me 37 (38 in nov) dh 42
together for 4 years.. yes i was married before
we have 4 year old together , plus an 11 and 14 year old


----------



## maccy

Im 28 (29 on Oct 16th) Darren my OH is 29, been together 12 years married 6. have one beautiful daughter Ella who is 4 going on 14! lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Im 27 DF Dan is 27 too there is 2 days between us!! (I like the older man)!! :rofl:
We've been together since April 2008, engaged christmas day 2007. No wedding plans as yet as we want to have a baby first


----------



## LeaArr

I'm 25, i'll be 26 in two weeks -1 day. DH is 27. We have been together since January 2001, married since may 2007.


----------



## Pux

Me-34 (35 in Oct)
OH-32
Together since 1999
Married since 2003 (our 5th anniversary is Sept 13)


----------



## maccy

Sambatiki said:


> Im 27 DF Dan is 27 too there is 2 days between us!! (I like the older man)!! :rofl:
> We've been together since April 2008, engaged christmas day 2007. No wedding plans as yet as we want to have a baby first

Kerry how can you get engaged before you met?:rofl: Did u meet in April 07 not 08?


----------



## moose

I am 28, DH is 29. Been together since Jan 1997, married May 2005.

Still no AF and still BFN. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks late.

Good luck to you all with catching the eggy!


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you for all your responses. 

I had to go to the dentist this morning. I also had to take my oldest son because he had an appt too. I also got mad at the dentist because he didn't want to put that iron apron over me when I got xrays. Then he only cleaned the outside of the tooth and not the inside and tops too. Also the appt as for 10:45 and I didn't get called till noon. So My son didn't get back to school till almost 2. So I wrote a note to the school explaining that. Where he should have missed only 1 class he missed 3 and lunch. Then I had to pick up Ty from his school because he got sick at lunch. 

Tomorrow Peyton is going to the dr's to get his staples out finally!


----------



## NickyT75

Oooo seems like lots of people are fast approaching the 2WW now? V exciting!!

I love this part of the month :happydance::happydance: good luck everyone xx


----------



## momto3

good luck moose, have you got a blood test done yet?

mom2pne-- wow u r having a rough one!!

Nicky--- i love the 2ww , only when we all have each others support!

go team kokpelli!!!


----------



## Pux

I like it when we start testing!!! Because then I can POAS!!!!


----------



## maccy

Any symproms yet by anyone, my breasts are sore..ish but then they always are around this point.


----------



## NickyT75

Nope nothing for me... having said that - haven't Ov'd yet! LOL xx


----------



## Nicnac

OMG - I go away for just two little weeks, and I come back to 25 pages of Kokopelli News......it's fantastic!!!!!!! 

Hello Ladies....hope you're all well and having a fab time Ov'ing, BD'ing and 
2ww'ing!! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Big Congrats Wishes!!!!!!! :happydance:

As the :witch: paid an uexpected and unwelcome visit 3 days early last month, I'm well I'm into the 2WW now. 

Was BD'ing for the UK whilst on my hols. (Just in time for the end of the Olympics) and a couple of times it was to my detriment :blush:, but I guess that one's for the journal!! :winkwink: 

Hopefully my carefree attitude, an overdose of vit D from the sunshine, and an OH that was up for it *constantly* (I did have to check a couple of times that he really was mine!), will mean that we bought a little Balearic Bean back with us.

So if the dates/names are still running, Samba could you add me for testing on the 14th September please?

No symptoms yet (I think), except a couple of shooting pains to the BBs, CM is still quite prevalent (more than usual, again..I think), CP is down now. Fingers crossed.

Mariucha...so pleased all is going well, can't wait to see their first official portrait!!!! :hugs:

Off to visit you all in your journals.

Go Team Kokopelli!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicnac - So glad that you had a lovely time away. But glad you are back!! 9 days until :test: for you!! :wohoo:!!

Maccy - sorry we will have been together 5 years in april 09!!! :dohh: 

My OPK's are starting to get darker!! Yeyyy!! :sex: last night for me!! and legs in the air after :rofl:


----------



## Pux

Hmmmm.... my temp hasn't gone up. I guess I had my o-day REALLY wrong. I will be doing my last OPK test today and if it's still positive (3 days in a row!) I will scream! I'm having some SERIOUS pulling sensations in my lower abdominals.... what does that mean?

So if my LP is shorter than 10 or 12 days, does that mean the bean may have a harder chance of sticking? 

(WOW I'm full of questions!)

Oh! and welcome back Nic!


----------



## Nicnac

Thanks hon,

I know what you mean about the date thing. I worry every cycle that I've got it wrong. Guess the plan to BD all the way through helped this time!

As for the pulling, could be good signs of implantation? Fingers crossed.

Big :hug:

Am I the only one who secretly watches the baby channel and has to hurridly switch over everytime the phone or front door goes? :blush::blush: It's all about birthing plans at the mo....I'm getting obsessed aren't I? Didn't help that it was one of the channels I could get on the holiday! :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

I have to drop out for a little while. Best of luck to you guys. I hope to see lots of :bfp: from team kokopelli.


----------



## Nicnac

LeaArr...woooo...where you going? What do you mean drop out for a while? I've only just got back and you can't go! 

Is everything ok? :hugs:


----------



## destiny27

I'm dropping out for a while too, until me and oh sort our problems out, all we do is argue, so I have decided to put ttc on hold.
best of luck girls :hugs:


----------



## Nicnac

Oh Destiny, I'm sorry you're having a rough time. Hope all sorts out and we see you back soon. 

Sometimes taking a step back helps you get back to being you & DH, rather than you, DH, TTC and us lot

Best of luck...see you soon

:hug:


----------



## krissi

Sorry to hear that LeaArr and destiny, hope to see you soon xx


----------



## lola

OOOH Nicnac, fingers crossed for your Balearic baby! Also on the baby channel/programmes thing you are not alone, I will watch anything from test tube babies to baby diaries *blushes and changes the channel*


----------



## LeaArr

Nicnac said:


> LeaArr...woooo...where you going? What do you mean drop out for a while? I've only just got back and you can't go!
> 
> Is everything ok? :hugs:

Everything is going to be ok. Husband is just not there yet. I am trying really hard to understand and respect that.


----------



## Pux

This is Friday the 5th.... not Friday the 13th!!!!
Hopefully you guys will stick around long enough to enjoy the teams BFP for the month! Seeing as you were a part of the support team from the begining?
*hugs*


----------



## Sambatiki

Babylove is designing us some..

KOKOPELLI WTT Siggies & KOKOPELLI BUMPS Siggies.

Destiny and Lea Im really sorry :hug:


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - Im so happy that you still hang with us in BAW.


----------



## LeaArr

That's awesome. 
I got my Kokopelli bracelet yesterday. It's really pretty, but I just can't wear it yet. Maybe when I get my Kokopelli WTT Siggie, I'll be able to.


----------



## LeaArr

Pux said:


> This is Friday the 5th.... not Friday the 13th!!!!
> Hopefully you guys will stick around long enough to enjoy the teams BFP for the month! Seeing as you were a part of the support team from the begining?
> *hugs*

I'll be sticking around for a good long while. The support here is awesome, no matter what happens. Huzzah for Team Kokopelli.


----------



## amber20

I hope everything gets better you 2!


----------



## momto3

good luck girlies... you have our full support!

well i am 3dpo and am resisting the urge to pee on anything!!! i know i have to be good this time.. it just leads to so much disappointment if i test early... 

sxs-- no sore bb's yet, temps are staying at 37.3-37.4
heaviness in uterus.. but i think that is just post ov stuff
not getting my hopes up this time, just going to take it easy...

where are the rest of my symptom spotters... i need people to be freakin out with me!lol


----------



## Pux

Figure these OPK's out... They all look like positives to me, but can you get pos for 3 days in a row? All the left lines are darker than the right. I'm so confused! And I don't know if my "hoo-hoo" will last any more :sex: ing...
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - CD15 & 16 look like the positives!! 

Momto3 - Im not in the 2ww yet!!


----------



## maccy

Pux yeah that CD15 is a def positive!!! Good luck holding up!!

Sorry Learr and Destiny, you have been wicked supports and hope you'll both stick around for a bit. :hugs:

momto3 - I have nothing to report really, feeling low today and a bit of a bitch :muaha: apart from that... nothing. Trying not to be too negative but it's so hard!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

I'll post tonights OPK for you to look at!


----------



## moose

hugs, Hugs, and more HUGS for Destiny and LeaArr.

POAS again this morning....now two weeks late....nothing! ACK I am pulling out my hair!
DH said he will write the order for bloodwork next week, he said just wait. I have been slightly crampy the whole time and zits everywhere, but nothing else.


----------



## momto3

moose-- this is crazy... still :bfn: 

you must have something brewing in there!

kerri-- you will be in the 2ww soon my dear.. i look forward to your sxs

maccy-- its ok to b bitchy..:muaha:.


good luck to everyone...


----------



## moose

I know! It is crazy! I just want to know, damn DH making me wait. So I have to sit and stew.


----------



## mom2pne

Destiny and Lear I'm sorry to see you leave!

*QOTD#1* How long have you been ttc?
*QOTD#2* What number baby is this for you?

AOTD#1 Since January and got pg mid-march, but m/c at the end of April.
AOTD#2 This will be baby #5
 
I went to Peyton's dr appt and I got there about 10 minutes late because I had to clean up a poopy mess. I sat down and waited. After awhile I went to the counter and asked how long it would be for him to be called. She went to find out. Then came back and said while I was checking in the dr left for lunch and wouldn't be back till 12:30. I was mad. They had me go to urgent care. So I complained to them and the Bleep said well you were late. Thats not the point. They have signs if your 20 minutes late you need to reshedule. 10 minutes is not 20. Well Peyton did get his staples out by a nurse. Then I went to McDonalds and they forgot to put fries in 1 of the kids meals and we didn't get any sauce for the nuggets. Trents game was fine. His team won. The only bad thing was it was 56 degrees F and very rainy.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi girlies 

Here's my OPK's

https://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e328/sambatiki/Picture085.jpg


----------



## Pux

Sweet! I love pictures!!!
Mom-you have your hands full!!! And you want another one??? You are SuperMom!


----------



## momto3

ohhhh kerri!!!!

very pos i must say, get busy!!!!


----------



## mariucha77

Samba, CD14 looks really good!! :sex: :sex:

Destiny and Learr sorry you have to put a hold on TTC. Hope to see you around really soon. Best of luck for you both!!

Nicnac, can't wait for you to :test:!!!! this is so exciting!!


----------



## Nicnac

Hey up this rainy morning!

Feeling rather good today! UTI is finally receding thanks to the anti-bs & a loving caring OH. 

No symptoms at all...none of the usual aches & twinges I usually get this time of cycle, so I'm seeing that as a positive! Also CM is way more than I usually get, and I'm a keen spotter, so chuffed again...and then to top it, have a sniffily nose and have sneezed 3 times this morning. Ch-huffed!!! :happydance:

Made a couple of deals whilst on holidays. One with OH, that if I stopped picking my face (terrible childhood habit of scratching, yes I knooooww..scars and all that, but habit as I said), that he would give up smoking as soon as a pink line appeared on a HPK. And the second with Kokopelli himself. OK, it was a one way deal, but I'm sure he heard. Deal is, I would be kind to ALL animals (seeing as he presides over several animals in the kingdom, especially some of the sun loving ones), and that in return, he would deliver my LO. So for two weeks every ant I found crawling was safely deposited off me and onto a nearby surface, I fed the local cat found lounging by the pool (don't tell OH, as cat came back and ripped into the rubbish that night!!), I carefully removed wasps with a glass instead of reaching for bug spray and we had bug repellant on us instead of the mozzie zapers. 
And do you know what, I think it might be working!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'd do a dance if didn't hurt my achey lady bits!!

Hope everyone else is feeling fine today!! :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Pux

I'm awesome today! I woke up this morning and my temperature went from a normal 36.28 to a 36.67!!! So I'm guessing I o-ed yesterday? (help me out ladies? am I right?) And I :sex: 5 times in 4 days.... Do you think that's enough to catch the eggie?
I feel really positive! I know it's too early, but I'm really gassy (tmi) and my dog is being a big suck and keeps kissing me!!! (signs from last time)
So on to the TWW (or in my case probablly start POAS after 10 days)
I'm off to my pet first aid course!
TTFN


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies CD16 and I'm still waiting to O .....
I hate waiting .........


----------



## mom2pne

I'm 8 dpo and having lots of symptoms lately: Lots of cm; headaches; a little crampy; my boobs are slightly sore and firmer; and needing :sex: all the time (lol). Those are exactly the signs I had when I got pg in March. So hopefully I'll be seeing a :bfp: soon! 
:dust::dust: to everyone!


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Girlies

Looks like Im now in the 2ww!! Didnt :sex: last night so think I may have missed it. But we did :sex: on friday night. Going to have another bash tonight, just in case it also, might be fun :rofl:

Farie - Hope you O soon!! Yes we seem to spend most of lives waiting for something. 

Mom2pne, Ninac and Pux - All looking good hun. Best of luck :dust: :dust:


----------



## lola

I'M IN THE 2WW :happydance: AS WELL!!!!


----------



## momto3

well gilrs. looks like we are all about to start with our 2ww sxs list...

i am 5dpo and not really feeling anything today... 
i did wake up to the start of a pimple on my chin and i never get pimples?
i have some heaviness in my guts..lol...
bb's not sore at all...
temp went from 37.2 to 37.7 today so hopefully it stays up there...

good luck to all


----------



## Pux

We have to wait until implantation until we see symptoms? I'm counting the days down until I can start peeing!!!!!


----------



## krissi

No idea if I have O'd yet, couldn't be bothered to temp and my one and only OPK was at work! Will test today as it is CD15 and I O'd CD15 last cycle. Real lack of BD this cycle, been feeling so run down. Got a BD session in on Sat and will try again tonight. Hope to be in 2ww by tomorrow!!


----------



## maccy

Good Luck Girls. xxxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooohhhh its starting to get exciting!! 

Best of luck everyone!! I wish we could all get our :bfp:'s this cycle. 

DF and I got fruity last night just in case..... hopefully my mojo will stick around for awhile.


----------



## mom2pne

Good morning/afternoon! 

I know you can't really tell if your pg by looking at your chart. But I noticed that my temp dropped today like it would if it's an implantation dip. I'm so excited to see if my temp goes back up tomorrow. I'm probably going to test Thursday because I know I won't be able to wait any longer than that. I'm so :happydance: its only 3 days away. Also my usual lp is 12 days. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## LeaArr

Ohhh, we are entering the fun time. Yay!


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - You naughty girl!! :rofl: Good luck. fingers crossed for a :bfp:!!! yeyyy!


----------



## Pux

Oooo... I didn't know about implantation dip! Now I have something to look forward to before I start peeing!!! I may have to start on the 15th!


----------



## mariucha77

This is so exciting! I cant wait to see some :bfp:!!!


----------



## mom2pne

Pux said:


> Oooo... I didn't know about implantation dip! Now I have something to look forward to before I start peeing!!! I may have to start on the 15th!

Its not 100% in determining that you are infact preggers, but most women who do have a dip in temp between 7 and 10 dpo turn out to be. So I'm hoping I will be one of those and have a sticky baby. 

LeaArr Yep it is the fun time when we can start poas and hope we see a :bfp:! Lets hope we all get them!

Sambatiki If I was my old self I would have been poas 2 days ago. So I'm getting some restraint! lol

GL to everyone!


----------



## maccy

Hiya girls had bit of a down day today, hoping tomorrow I'll feel better. I have sore @@ but I think thats just cause AF is on route. I hope we get loads of BFP this month!!!


----------



## LeaArr

I hope I get to see many :bfp: so I can live through you guys. :hug:


----------



## wishes

Just wanted to send in some PMA girlies! Best of luck to all!! :happydance:


----------



## krissi

Hi girls I had a positive OPK yesterday so I am now in 2WW... yippee!! No temping or testing for me! I always get AF on 25th of the month so if i make it past then i will test.

Hoping we see loads of BFPs in this group!!


----------



## NickyT75

Ooooh is everyone in the 2WW now? this is the most exciting time isn't it?

Good luck everyone... there must be a few more BFP's in us for Sept xx


----------



## Pux

I went to the dollar store and stocked up on sticks!!!


----------



## mom2pne

Pux said:


> I went to the dollar store and stocked up on sticks!!!

If I were to do that I'd be using them as soon as I got them. But I will buy some Thursday and test during the day and see what happens. 

Its so cold here. It was only 45 F when I took my older 2 to school this morning. It was only a week ago and we were in the 90's F. Darn Autumn has started. There are even trees loosing their leaves already. Last year most trees were still green for the beginning of October. 

Thanks to my twins not wanting to potty train and not wanting a diaper on either I just had to clean a horrible mess. Anyone have any advice on how to stop kids from pooping and peeing on the floor? I have been using tape around their diapers, but they figured out that they can just push down the diaper to take it off. My older 2 never went on the floor they'd go in their diapers and then just take them off right away. But these guys! I even have there potty chairs in the same room there in so they can use it. They won't! They will sit on it, but then stand up to pee. Its getting tiring! Were going to get someone in here right before Thanksgiving to clean the carpeting better than I can do it. I've been having it here since 2006 when we finally bought our 1st home. Before that we were living with my IL's since 2000 and rented apartments before that. Well anyway any suggestions? TIA!


----------



## momto3

i think i am out...
tcoyf has me o'ing on sat the 6th... because of my temps.. well i did not do any bd'ing since the 3rd.. when my opk was pos... so i believe i missed the eggie this month.. i will save my stix for another time.. now we wait for 9 days to see if the witch shows.. urghh


----------



## moose

Well, I am not preggers. I am soooo sick that I said to DH lets go get the bloodwork today cause if I am not I am going to take some medicine.

DH just called and nada.

So I will just have to wait for AF to show....bah.


----------



## mom2pne

momto3 Maybe there was some spermies still alive and strong to catch the egg! KMFC for you.

moose sorry the test came back neg. I hope she shows up soon for you so you can get a BFP in October.


----------



## Pux

Darn it! We can't keep dropping out like this!!!
Who's the first to test?


----------



## LeaArr

Pux said:


> Darn it! We can't keep dropping out like this!!!
> Who's the first to test?

I do believe it's lola, on the 14th.


----------



## Sambatiki

Moose - Im sorry you got a :bfn: Hope the :witch: arrives soon so you can start TTC again.


----------



## browneyedshorty81

hey girls how are u.. i ovulated on the 6th.. i'm 4PO.. not sure when i am testing or if.. not sure..


----------



## destiny27

hi all think i might be coming back:happydance:
me and oh had a few words and after a heated argument and some making up :blush: he told me he didnt want to wait, after all it was my idea to wait cos he's always starting arguments (blame him makes me feel better lol)

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## mom2pne

Thats great Destiny!


----------



## amber20

I hope everything works out for you 2 Destiny.


----------



## momto3

welcome back destiny

i am not testing till the 17th or the 18th.. i am due on the 17th.. i want to wait it out this time and not waste tests seeing as i feel i may have missed the right o time.. 

i am remaining almost sxs less... no sore bb's.. only a few twinges in uterus...but otherwise nothing else?

anyone sxs spotting yet?


----------



## destiny27

good luck momto3 :D:hugs:


----------



## LeaArr

Good News!! I'm happy to hear that Destiny.


----------



## Pux

Good news Destiny!

I'm going to wait until I see that implantation dip you guys told me about! But I might have to POAS on Saturday because that is my 5th Aniversary. Would be a nice gift to give the DH! (My gift to myself are a couple of Metallica tickets!!! WooHoo!!! Sorry if that's TMI, but I get really excited!)


----------



## maccy

Hiya all!!

Momto3 - I am symptom spotting...results...nil!!!! I have absolutly nothing at all, except a bit of PMT, so I think the witch is on her way very soon!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

Destiny thats FAB news!! 

No signs or symptoms for me either!! i keep thinking that my boobs are sore but TBH even if there is a lickle bean there it wouldnt have got cosy yet!! I think its all the prodding Im doing :rofl: 

Pux - Youre still in with a chance hunny!! PMA PMA PMA


----------



## Chris77

Destiny, that's great news! :hugs: I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## destiny27

thanks all :happydance:

now all i got is period type cramps and spotting :( :cry:


----------



## mom2pne

I'm still going to test tomorrow, but I think I'm out. Everything seems to be going away. My bbs are still a little sore but the swelling has gone down a lot. I'm not nauseous and no headache today. I also don't have the cramping I've had for a few days and I don't feel bloated. So I'm thinking the :witch: will show up in a couple of days. I'm very disappoited because I felt like I did before I got my BFP on April 3rd. GL to everyone else tho!


----------



## Farie

CD19 - 1st PEAK on the CBFM .... come on O
:hugs: to everyone who has had spotting etc, sorry it looks as if AF is arriving :hugs:


----------



## Pux

Mom2pne--- looking at your chart, you have that imp. dip.
I can't wait for everyone to test!!!!


----------



## mom2pne

Pux said:


> Mom2pne--- looking at your chart, you have that imp. dip.
> I can't wait for everyone to test!!!!

I'm even more confused because I do have that dip and my symptoms are going away and they should be getting worse if it really is that. I'll post on here right away whether its a :bfn: or not! 

I'm going to go and get a good nights sleep so I'll talk to you tomorrow! Have a good morning!


----------



## Sambatiki

Faire - COME BIG 'O'!!! 

Mom2pne - Youre still not out yet sweetie!! PMA PMA Good luck!

Made angel delight last night and couldnt stand eating it made me feel ill!! Is that a sign :rofl: :rofl: As you can see Im really clutching at straws ATM!! :rofl:


----------



## maccy

Any news mom2pne ???? I know your in the US but it's 11:30am and I'm waiting!!!!

Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## mom2pne

maccy said:


> Any news mom2pne ???? I know your in the US but it's 11:30am and I'm waiting!!!!
> 
> Good Luck!!!!!!

:bfn: but I was expecting that even if I am pg. My temp did go up today, so I'm happy about that. Now if only the :witch: would stay away I'll test again Monday. I was on cd 27 when I got a BFP finally in April. Which is why I'm just waiting till Monday because that will be cd 27. I don't know when I actually O'd in March because I didn't temp or chart. GL to all of you!

OH yeah its only 7:30 here when I posted this!


----------



## Sambatiki

ooooohh only 3 days to wait!! GL mom2pne

However, CM has increased creamy/yellowy normally I have dried up!!


----------



## mom2pne

Sambatiki said:


> ooooohh only 3 days to wait!! GL mom2pne
> 
> However, CM has increased creamy/yellowy normally I have dried up!!

Thats what happened to me. I still have quite a bit of cm so I could just be 1 of those women who lose some symptoms and will get others. I really hope I can use my last test! The :witch: is always playing tricks on me and it would just be nice if this time I really am pg and stay pg.


----------



## Pux

Mom-I don't think symptoms should have to get worse. If they did, no woman would want to get pregnant!!! I think symptoms will ebb and flow. MY BFP came after I was due for AF too.

I started getting a scratchy throat yesterday (I think from eating too much White Cheddar Popcorn) and this morning I can barely swallow and my nose is stuffed up. And my temp went up a bunch from yesterday... I don't want to be sick!!!!

TWW has now been officially cut in half!!!!


----------



## mom2pne

Pux said:


> Mom-I don't think symptoms should have to get worse. If they did, no woman would want to get pregnant!!! I think symptoms will ebb and flow. MY BFP came after I was due for AF too.
> 
> I started getting a scratchy throat yesterday (I think from eating too much White Cheddar Popcorn) and this morning I can barely swallow and my nose is stuffed up. And my temp went up a bunch from yesterday... I don't want to be sick!!!!
> 
> TWW has now been officially cut in half!!!!

I guess I just remember being pg with my twins because everything got worse! I had ms every day all day from week 8 till week 18 and I had terribly sore bbs and awful headaches. I do have to admit I am having cravings. I can't get enough of apple or orange juice and also Italian food. I've made chicken alfredo, mostacolli, pizza and last night I made lasagna. I also made spaghetti Sunday. 

I hope you feel better. I was sick this weekend with a head cold from being out in the rain and cold on Thursday. Tonight its supposed to be raining again for the game. 

*Sambatiki* What is Angel Delight? Is it chocolate?


----------



## Sambatiki

Mom2pne - I have put a link to show you!!

https://www.britishdelights.com/trifle.asp

Pux - I hope you arent getting poorly


----------



## maccy

Angel delight is lush!!! It's like a mousse, really light and bubbly!!! Yum..need some now!


----------



## momto3

fingers crossed mom2pne.....

i am still holding out to test till the 17th or 18th....no real sxs yet..

my temp has stayed elevated.. i will post my chart if you guys could have a look and let me know what you think?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Sambatiki

Do you have to be a member of FF to view?

maccy - Go and grab some!! Raspberry is my fave


----------



## lola

Sambatiki said:


> ooooohh only 3 days to wait!! GL mom2pne
> 
> However, CM has increased creamy/yellowy normally I have dried up!!

strangely I'm with you in the increased CM, lots of the white creamy sort!


----------



## momto3

i dont think u have to be a member of FF to view? not sure tho


----------



## Sambatiki

lola - Lets hope its our lucky sign!!! are you actually going to wait until the 14th to test??

momto3 - Its asking me to sign in??


----------



## mom2pne

momto3 said:


> fingers crossed mom2pne.....
> 
> i am still holding out to test till the 17th or 18th....no real sxs yet..
> 
> my temp has stayed elevated.. i will post my chart if you guys could have a look and let me know what you think?
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


I'm sorry to tell you you pasted the wrong link. You need to go to "Sharing" Then click "Home page setup" then copy the address under "Your Charting Home Page Web Address:". If you paste that we should be able to see your chart. 

*Sambatiki* That sounds so deliscious! I wonder if they sell it here in the states. 

Thank you for your positive thoughts! Hopefully I will be able to see a BFP on Monday!


----------



## momto3

oh... oops... well my temps dipped on cd19... 4dpo...rose on cd20....then has remained the same since cd21-cd24 ?


----------



## momto3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fb425


ok.. hope i did it right...lol


----------



## mom2pne

momto3 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1fb425
> 
> 
> ok.. hope i did it right...lol


It works now! I did a search of pregnancy, flat temps and a few of them have been like yours. So hopefully you'll see a BFP! The true test will come when you actually test and get a BFP. GL and IKMFC for you! When are you planning on testing?


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - I will see a :bfp: from you on monday! Shall I send you some angel delight across??


----------



## momto3

i am not going to test until tues or wed... 

i know i said wed or thurs prior, but i am starting to get the urge..

today is me and dh anniversary and i would love to surprise him, but i know it is too early to test at 9dpo.. and i only have ic's at home.. i figured if i had a frer i would use it early, so i am not goingto buy one until i am officially late for af... 

thanks for looking at my chart.. i really am not very good with looking and deciphering it?


----------



## mom2pne

*Sambatiki* Maybe if I get a BFP I'll need some to celebrate! lol

*Momto3* No problem. I'm getting better at looking at other's charts and the quiz ff has. Happy Anniversary! How long have you 2 been married? What are your plans?


----------



## maccy

Ooooo sounding good girlies I see some BFP for sure on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momto3

mom2pne----only 5 years... 2nd marriage...

have children from prior marriage and one with my dh.. we will probably do the dinner thing tonight ..nice quiet eve hopefully!

maybe enduldge in some angel delight...lol...for u kerri!


----------



## destiny27

good luck :D

my tummy hurts :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - How about I promise to send you some when you get your :bfp:!!


----------



## mom2pne

Sambatiki said:


> mom2pne - How about I promise to send you some when you get your :bfp:!!

That sounds good! I better get a :bfp: then! lol


----------



## Pux

I don't think I have this angel stuff over here in Canada....

It's my anniversary on Saturday (My fifth as well!!!) but I will only be 8 dpo, but I will test anyways.

I thought IC were more sensitive than FRER?

Edit: I POAS for the heck of it... and... A REALL FAINT EVAP!!! Weeee!!!! just prepping for a BFP!!! I'll be POAS every day from here on out! (I'm past denial... only 11 more steps in POASA...)
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## maccy

Looking good Pux ....keep testing hun....oooo so exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariucha77

good luck Pux!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - i will send you angel delight too on your :bfp: !! :rofl: Good luck

I also POAS @ 7DPO :blush: Guess what!! 













:bfn: What did you expect!!


----------



## mom2pne

My temp dropped some today. So its looking like the :witch: will show up soon. Its going to be a miracle if she doesnt and I get a :bfp: instead! I'm very sad because of that. Oh well, there's always next month!


----------



## NickyT75

Pux - good luck hun xx


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - its not over yet!!!


----------



## Pux

I know it's not a BFP, but I thought: The girls would love to see a line, no matter what kind of line!
My sore throat has now turned into a head cold... God I feel yuky.
Still no dip in temp and with being sick my temp this am was 37.03.


----------



## momto3

silly question girls..
so caved and tested this am.. after a min i thought i saw a shadow of a line.. now here's the crazy thing....i turned the test around and looked at it from the back and thought i saw a line... so i left it for a bit ..checked it in about 5-6 min and there was nothing... is it just my line-o-vision playing games on me...

have you ever done this, turn test around and looked at it from the back?

i am officially losing it!


----------



## Pux

I have to look at it from every angle in every kind of light... Sunlight, halogen, flashlight, regular light bulb...
I have a digital SLR camera and I take a million pictures and then zoom in on all of them. How do you think I got the pic of my evap!!! Hahaha! I think I'm the worst POAS addict!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Im with you hun!!!


----------



## mom2pne

*momto3* No I haven't done that.

*Pux* You don't need the temp dip to be pg. Its just that a lot of women who do have the dip tend to be pg. So don't worry if you don't see any dip. 

AFM I am def. sure I'm out. I started getting some cramping. I usually don't have any cramping but I just know that the :witch: is knocking on my door. I just hope that the next 10 days goes fast and my oh and I can start :sex: to try for a :bfp: for October. If she does arrive today and I O on cd 11 again it will be the 22nd and I can start testing on my OH's birthday (the 3rd). I'll then be 11 dpo. 

GL to all of you and I hope that there still will be many :bfp: 's! :dust:


----------



## Pux

I added my FF link to my signature. The big hike in my temp today and yesterday is from when I started to get sick...What do you guys think?


----------



## lola

I cant see your chart???? I had an evap this morning as well (6/7 dpo) but I am obviously not as skilled at capturing it as you, all I have is my scanner which is RUBBISH..............must add did SLR to Christmas list!!!!

Thought I would post my rubbish picture of my evap to keep yours company!

Lets hope they turn into real lines eh!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







evap.JPG
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Pux

There... I fixed it. More lines the merrier!


----------



## Sambatiki

oooooh My HPT from this morning should have an Evap by the time I get home, so I'll post it!!!


----------



## lola

OOOh make sure you do Kerry!!!!

Pux your chart looks great the hike could be from being poorly or from being pg, I dunno really but it all looks good to me !!!!


----------



## mariucha77

come on girls, I want to see real lines here!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## maccy

I just did a test I cracked under the pressure of seeing all your lines. I think mines an evap too, I see a line hubby doesn't and I have tried taking pics but they too blury, have to wait till later when i'll do another to check.


----------



## mom2pne

So I'm totally confused! I am now 14 dpo and looking @ my notes on my computer from when I charted in January and February and looking @ my charts since June. I had a LP of 12 days all but 1, which means I should have had a visit from the :witch: yesterday. Now this morning, my temp stayed the same as yesterday and my bbs are slightly sore and swollen again (like they were a few days ago). I'm worried about seeing another :bfn: so I haven't tested today. Also I thought that I was out yesterday and now I feel I'm being messed with. *What would you do? * Also all day yesterday I've been having hot flashes, besides the cramping. 

I hope your all having a great weekend! I'm going back to bed, but I'll be back later.


----------



## maccy

Mom2pne. test test test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just did another one....same result, it has gone bit pinky, but I have tried to scan it in, I don't think you can see much on here though!!!! I will do one with FMU tomorrow, see if thats any different. ARGH!!! I know how these tests can be so not getting my hopes up just yet!

What you think...see anything???
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## maccy

This pic may be better
 



Attached Files:







scan0004.jpg
File size: 56.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Pux

Oooo! Macy... I'm seeing something! Fx!!!
Mom-When was the last time you tested? It might be time to have another go...
Mariucha-You're not seeing alot of real lines because WE'RE TESTING TOO EARLY!!! AHAHAH!

When I got home from work last night.... I thought I was going to DIE!!! I've never had such a bad headache!!! I was in tears. And every time I tried to blow my nose I thought my head was going to explode. But I'm feeling a bit better this morning. The temp has gone down abit. Maybe sickness breaking? Maybe my NEW BED was just really comfortable! (DH bought a king sized bed for our anniversary, which is today!)
Happy Peeing Ladies!


----------



## mariucha77

maccy I see something as well in the second pic. I;ll wait till Monday and :test: again
this is sooooo exciting. I need some kokopelli members in the first trim forum so we can keep each other company.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## momto3

ohhh maccy... things are looking good for you....

good luck mom2pne.. fx for sure

i am still goingto at least try and wait it out till mon... i have no sxs... no sore bb's.. some acne...no pains af like or anything....blah...not even feeling tired.. however, temp is rising...

we shall see


----------



## mom2pne

*Maccy* My computer doesn't let me see clear pics so I can't tell. I'm on a Gateway Notebook which we bought in June 2005. 

*Pux* I hope you are feeling better soon! Being sick and ttc is no fun! I haven't tested since Thursday morning. I need to buy more tests as I only bought 1 for that day. I didn't want to keep poas and have my heart broken each and every time I saw a :bfn: . YKWIM?


I'm going to try and hold my pee for about 4 hrs and test about 1 pm here. I have to go shopping anyway so I'll pick up a 3 pack of hpt's. I let you know what it says later. 

*mariucha77* it would be so great if we could join you over there! 

:bfp: :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck with testing mum2pne!

Maccy - OMG! I can see something on your 2nd pic too!!! Ooooo this is sooo exciting!! 

I've been getting sharp pains somewhere near my crvix every now & then since yesterday - like a stabbing/scratching with a needle sensation IYKWIM?? 

Haven't had this before but in the back of my mind im thinking 'Implantation???' LOL xx


----------



## maccy

OMG Girls just did a First Response as I had one here I thought what the hell and got this, 2 lines indicate pregnant, 1 line not pregnant. I think I have my :bfp: I think I am going to faint..is it real????????
 



Attached Files:







scan0005.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sambatiki

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a223/angeltattoo/pg%20blinkies/bfpcongrats.gif

3 TEAM KOKOPELLI :bfp:'s!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm143/babygirl022/Pregnancy%20Blinkies/thbabydustfaerieani.gif Good luck girlies!!


----------



## Pux

Congrats!!!! Makes me want to pee on my FRER stick... but if it's like last time, I won't get a pos until Thursday...
Who are the positives?
Mariucha
Macy
?


----------



## Sambatiki

and wishes!! 

I POAS :rofl: :rofl: :blush: :bfn: But only for the benefit of the :bfn: Thread!! 

Pux - Are you starting to feel better??


----------



## Pux

Sorry wishes... forgot about you! Must be the sickness...My head's not as bad as last night, but still hurting. Now I keep sneezing. It's a beautiful day out. It's my anniversary. And all I want to do is lay on the couch, curled up in a blanket and watch movies all day....


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats on your :bfp: Maccy! 

I tested right away when I got home at about 12 I couldn't hold it any longer and I got a :bfn:. Maybe tomorrow with FMU I'll be able to join the other 3.


----------



## momto3

whooooo hoooooo!!!!!!

Right on Maccy!

congrats!!!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! for Maccy's BFP!!!! woohoo!! 

Hopefully we are on a roll now eh girls?!! congratulations hun xx


----------



## maccy

Thanks girls although I still can't believe it's true. I have Pork Pie's digi here which she sent me after she got her BFP from the double pack, so I'll use that tomorrow just to confirm it in writing. 

I am hoping and praying that a few of you come with me to the 1st trimester. I am 11dpo today and got negative test 2 days ago so still a chance for lots of you,I had absolutly no symptoms till today when I have sore @@ and some cramping and a metalicy taste.

Some fairy dust I caught lying round my house, it could be lucky, lol. xxxxxx
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pux

I feel so left out with all these lines! So I added another evap picture to Samba and Lola's Negative HPT thread. It's amazing what happens when you leave them for a little bit! I took the picture after about 15-20 minutes.

I AM THE EVAP QUEEN!


----------



## mariucha77

woooohooooooooooo
*CONGRATS MACCY!!!!!!!!!!*

Yes!!! another :bfp: for team Kokopelli!!!!

sooooo happy for you!


----------



## destiny27

i poas for the bfn post too but when i looked there was a faint line despite bleeding :dohh:


----------



## mom2pne

I have a line too! But its so faint I'm not sure if its just an evap line. I read that they can show up immediately. I'm going to test again on Tuesday if she doesn't come first. Also my temp dropped slightly today.


----------



## Pux

I had a dip in my temp today...I'm just waiting for my daily evap to appear :) Still sick and I have to work today. Good work on the BFP's!!!!


----------



## LeaArr

Congratulations Maccy!! That's awesome news.


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - Post the piccie hun!!!! 

I tested again today, I know I am RUBBISH!!! :rofl: :bfn: Will post on the :bfn: Thread


----------



## momto3

i will post my bfn too.. i cant even get an evap.. i am such a loser!!!

i am getting af cramps as well. temps are still way high tho..also had a lil pink watery d/c today.. maybe im a late implanter? who knows...

come on bfp's


----------



## Sambatiki

momto3 - Sorry you got a :bfn: :hug: Hope that youre right and you get you're :bfp: in a few days time!


----------



## moose

Congratulations Maccy!!!!!!!!!! Woooooohooooo!


----------



## mom2pne

Well I'm out! I went and took a nap because I had a headache woke up and she :witch: shows. I'm so mad, but at least I can move on now. 

Well GL ladies on getting :bfp:'s! Is it OK if I still post here?


----------



## Sambatiki

Mom2pne - :hug: sorry :witch: got you! 
Once a kokopelli girl always a kokopelli girl!!! You stay put!! :rofl:


----------



## Pux

Mom2pne-It's ok.... I haven't got sore bbs yet and I think I had them by this time when I was PG. We can start our Kokopelli "B" Team! If you ar enice, I can lend you an Evap!


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - I think that I'll still be with TTC kokopelli next month too, not feeling great about this cycle.


----------



## Pux

We'll be heading up the "B" team... Co-Captains! We need to head over to WTT to do some recruiting!


----------



## destiny27

i might be back in soon, depends on the chat me and oh have later :happydance:


----------



## maccy

Sorry witch got you mom2pne, go team Kokopelli ......


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you! I just wish she hadn't and I could have tested tomorrow and got a :bfp: instead. Oh well! I also had an emotional break down last night. I went on 1 of my friends blogs and what she posted was so heart breaking. It also made me want the babies I have lost even more. Thus my break down! I cried for at least an hr. Also it didn't help with today's mood having my son Ty keep on saying I have a baby in my belly. I was getting quite annoyed and hurt because he wouldn't stop even after I told him there isn't 1. He did that back in July when I did get a :bfp:, but then :witch: showed up. 

At least I can indulge in some chocolate! lol 

I'd like to see some more :bfp:'s here! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## krissi

So is that two BFPs we have in team Kokopeeli (Maccy and Farie) or have i missed anymore!!


----------



## NickyT75

mom2pne - sorry she got you hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Krissi - Has faire got hers???? Lola got hers today too!!

Mom2pne - Sorry that the :witch: caught you. Its so hard dealing with a MC no matter how long ago it was. :hug:


----------



## krissi

How have i missed Lolas?! Yep Farie has one in BFP announcements


----------



## Sambatiki

OMG!!!! Thanks Krissi for letting me know, she hasnt updated her Journo! 

Maccy, Lola and Farie!!! 

Congrats to you all!!! What fabulous news for Team Kokopelli!!


----------



## momto3

omg i need you opinions ladies is this an evap or not???? 





the top pic is from this am with fmu and the others are from yesterday.. i am so worried it is just an evap, but it is pink??


----------



## momto3

ok here is another

i am freaking


----------



## Sambatiki

Momto3 - I think its your :bfp: I can defo see pink lines!!! Go get a FR or CB Digi!!! God Im so excited for you!!! Looks like we'll be having more Kokopelli bumps than TTC'ers!! How cool would that be!!


----------



## momto3

omg kerri.. i was so sure af was on her way.. i had cramps yesterday and i did like 5 tests... all :bfn:

i was so upset last night, so i did 2 more this am and the ic was :bfn:
but the dollar store one came up :bfp:.. i am going to get a frer and a digi today


----------



## Sambatiki

momto3 - AAAAARRRRGGGHHHHH!!! Can't wait to see the next pics!!! OMG!!! Looks like there is going to be a June baby boom!!


----------



## NickyT75

momto3 said:


> View attachment 3951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here is another
> 
> i am freaking

EEEEEK! OMG! another :bfp: for team Kokopelli!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: there must be something in the water???

Yay!!!! congratulations...... OMG! I actually feel sick coz I am soooo excited!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - It could be a sign!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Momto3 - when are you doing the Digi???


----------



## amber20

That looks like a definite BFP! Congrats!


----------



## NickyT75

Sambatiki said:


> Nicky - It could be a sign!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


:rofl::rofl::rofl: @ the symptom spotting!! 

Nice one Kerry! :happydance: xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Nicky - I can't wait for it to be our turn!! There's only me, you, buffycat and Tracy left from MC section to get our :bfp:'s!!! Things should start looking up for us!!


----------



## momto3

i think i need to do the digi in am dont i? 
what is the sensitivity on them?

my ic's are still coming up bfn?


----------



## LeaArr

Congrats to all our current :bfp:ers. Hopefully we will see many more

momto3 - that looks like a :bfp: to me. I will wait on the congrats til you believe it yourself though.


----------



## Sambatiki

Yes I would use your Digi with FMU as they're so expensive!! Good luck for tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Pux

Why hasn't Lola posted here with the rest of her team! I was freaking out that people had misunderstood the pic I made of changing Lola's BFN into a BFP... I guess it that's the trick, make your own BFP!!! Congrats!

Momto3-Take it from the Evap Queen: That stick has some colour! Do another dollar store one tomorrow and save some urine and if it comes up pos, POA Digi


----------



## Sambatiki

Pux - Lola has got her :bfp: this morning!! So dont panic!


----------



## momto3

ok pux...i will poas 2x tomorrow.. now i am getting anxious to get peeing.. tomorrow is so far away...


----------



## Pux

WOW 6 BFP's for Team Kokopelli!!!!


----------



## Pux

Sambatiki said:


> Pux - Lola has got her :bfp: this morning!! So dont panic!

OMG... I was FREAKING OUT!!! I didn't know I always check the announcements first and didn't see any team members there, so I assumed they were talking about the one I made...I had to go back and edit a whole bunch of posts!!! If people were congratulating me for being PG when I wasn't, I'd be PISSED!

From now on I'll only be playing around with my BFN's... (unless someone asks me! :) )


----------



## Sambatiki

momto3 - I bet it feels a life time away!!! But it'll soon be here, you'll have to find something to keep your mind off POAS!! How about listing your signs and symptoms so far for us!! :rofl:


----------



## NickyT75

momto3 said:


> i think i need to do the digi in am dont i?
> what is the sensitivity on them?
> 
> my ic's are still coming up bfn?

I think the digi's are quite sensitive *from past experience* - I got my last :bfp: with a CB digi then did 2 first response & got :bfn:'s with them!!

I was devastated & went to the local chemist to ask what was going on & they said to trust the digi as that one is the most advanced one on the market

I bought another CB Digi plus some more FR tests (as that was all they had in the shop) and they told me to wait a couple of days before testing again (as if??!!!! :rofl:) so I used the CB digi as soon as i got home and got another :bfp: straight away :cloud9: 

It took another 2 days for the FR ones to show up :hissy: & they were still quite faint so that put me off them TBH 

I also don't trust the IC's but haven't really got a reason - apart from seeing a few girls on here getting evaps with them

Im sure you are pregnant hun so its up to you when you test again :hugs:

Wait until morning if you can... but if not - just hold your wee for a few hours before testing, good luck babe xx


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:


> OMG!!!! Thanks Krissi for letting me know, she hasnt updated her Journo!
> 
> Maccy, Lola and Farie!!!
> 
> Congrats to you all!!! What fabulous news for Team Kokopelli!!

Congrats Ladies!!


----------



## maccy

AAAHH I missed Farie and Lola off to see now Momto3 def positive thats what mine looked like can't be an evap as it has colour!!!!

Wow, a preg boom!!!!


----------



## momto3

i am going to hold my wee for at least 4 hours and not drink... on my way to get a digi and will post a pic this eve.....

fx for me please


----------



## maccy

Good luck will check in later to see how it goes


----------



## NickyT75

Ive got everything crossed for you chick :hugs: 

Good luck xx


----------



## Sambatiki

momto3 - https://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee110/dansing79/good_luck_graphics_02.gif


----------



## momto3

well i did the frer and the equate and:bfn:


trying to tell myself my wee was not concentrated enough.. i will defo retest in am


----------



## mariucha77

OMG I don't read the thread for a couple of hours and look what happens!! so many :bfp:s 
congrats to you all!!!!!!!!! so happy for you.

Momto3, good luck tomorrow testing!!! I'm having everything crossed for you


----------



## NickyT75

Yep me too! good luck for testing tomorrow hun xx


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats lola and farie on your :bfp:'s! 

momto3 that looked like a :bfp: to me. Take another test tomorrow with fmu because it pprobably was too concentrated for that last test. 

I'm so happy that there are more :bfp:'s here, hopefully when I come on tomorrow there will be a couple more. This is such an exciting time! :)


----------



## Sambatiki

momto3 - Any news???


----------



## momto3

bfn on frer and equate with a 3.5 hr wee hold.. will retest in am with fmu...

urghhh...

no af cramps yet tho?


----------



## Sambatiki

momto3 - Sorry hun!! Hoping tomorrow will bring a :bfp:


----------



## Pux

I'm grasping at straws here. Is a sign of pregnancy when only one [email protected]@b is sore? (Could be one of the dogs stepped on it in the middle of the night) :( I was really cranky today: slamming doors and yelling at my DH. I am only 10 DPO and I had a bit of a dip in temp on 8 DPO (Imp Dip?) So really, I wouldn't get a BFP for a couple of days yet right?

Who's kidding... I am Co-Captain Of Team Kokopelli's B Squad :(


----------



## maccy

momto3 - I am so sorry , hopefully with a retest you'll get a good result!

Pux - you never know I tested at 9dpo got a neg then at 11dpo got my BFP!


----------



## krissi

Well done ladies, hope some of that good luck makes its way over all of us! I am now in the 1WW!!


----------



## mariucha77

momto3, any news??


----------



## NickyT75

Just popping in to see if there is any news on team BFP?? no more announcements yet??

Fingers are crossed for you guys xx


----------



## momto3

well ladies i am bloody confused... 

i did a frer and a digi this am and both :bfn:

however, i still had a dollar store test and got this?


so confused.. bb's are very sore today temp still at 37.5... i am convinced af is coming


----------



## Pux

Dollar store tests are more sensitive... FX


----------



## krissi

That looks like a BFP to me xxx


----------



## NickyT75

is that 2 BFP's you have had now? coz I doubt you'd get 2 different evaps hun??

When is AF actually due? are you gonna test again tomorrow? 
hope this is it for you hun xx


----------



## krissi

Wow this is the group to be in for BFPs they are rolling in congrats xx


----------



## mom2pne

I'm so thrilled everyone is getting :bfp:'s! It helps me know that I'll get one too! I just hope that you come back here and visit here and there so I'm not totally alone! Chat more later!


----------



## momto3

that is my 2nd dollar test ...

i am due either wed or thurs for af... maybe i am just testing too early with the good test.. darnit.. i just spent 50 bucks on digi's and frer and i wasted them all..lol..

i think i will stick with the dollar ones till i am officially late!

helps my budget!


----------



## Sambatiki

Momto3 - I agree with everyone else hun!!! Yeyyyy :wohoo: :bfp: OMG all these :bfp:'s Im going crazy!!!


----------



## mariucha77

I'll wait for AF to be due and try again with a digi
I have everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## maccy

Thats so weird hun those two tests look so positive!!! Yeah I agree with mariucha now give it till AF due date. xxx gd luck though!!!


----------



## momto3

thanks.. i am defo going to wait till thurs to test again... however the dollar store is just around the corner and i can always go get more tests, just so i can put myself thru more misery!

fx for all those testing this week!


----------



## NickyT75

momto3 said:


> thanks.. i am defo going to wait till thurs to test again... *however the dollar store is just around the corner and i can always go get more tests,* just so i can put myself thru more misery!
> 
> fx for all those testing this week!

:rofl::rofl: I think I'd keep using the dollar tests too hun!

Im really hoping this is it for you :hugs: keep us informed xx


----------



## momto3

well the witch was not here this am when i woke, but she has a full day to make her presence... and i did not test this am.. i will wait till thurs...

fx


----------



## NickyT75

Oooooh roll on tomorrow!! good luck hun xx


----------



## Pux

BFN for me again this morning... On a positive note: I leave for Las Vegas tomorrow!


----------



## krissi

Lucky thing i want a holiday * Krissi stamps her feet!


----------



## mom2pne

GL to all of you testing! 

Pux maybe Vegas will be lucky for you! Do you need a passport to get into the US? I found out that we need to get 1 to get into Canada now. It used to be just a birth certificate and ID.


----------



## Sambatiki

HI girls

No POAS for me!!! 

WE WILL GET MORE :bfp:'s for team KOKOPELLI!!!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## LeaArr

:witch: got me a few days early. BAH. Not that I had much of a chance anyway. :rofl:


----------



## krissi

Aww sorry LeaArr xx


----------



## mom2pne

Sambatiki said:


> HI girls
> 
> No POAS for me!!!
> 
> WE WILL GET MORE :bfp:'s for team KOKOPELLI!!!! Good luck everyone!!

I hope you just mean you didn't poas not that :witch: got you!


LeaArr Sorry she got you! She got me when I actually expected her. 

AFM I should O the day before my birthday on the 24th. So depending on what time of day it is when that happens a baby might be concieved on my special day the 25th! I'll be testing on the 7th or 8th of October.


----------



## Sambatiki

mom2pne - That was like my O time in august!! Hope you are luckier than I was!!

Nope sorry no :witch: and no POAS either for me


----------



## mom2pne

Sambatiki said:


> mom2pne - That was like my O time in august!! Hope you are luckier than I was!!
> 
> Nope sorry no :witch: and no POAS either for me

Thats great she hasn't come! KMFC for you! When will you be testing?


----------



## momto3

good luck kerri... i hope she doesnt try and fool you ...

keep resisting poas... u can do it...

im still waiting for the witch to show.. she isnt officially late till thurs am so we shall c


----------



## Pux

Mom2pne-We need a passport to go anywhere out of Canada. There were 8 hour line ups at the passport office when the rule went into affect.


----------



## mom2pne

Pux Enjoy your trip! Win lots!


----------



## mariucha77

Pux, Las Vegas, that's so exciting. Have lots of fun!!


----------



## Pux

I went in February... I'm really going for the shopping @ the outlets! I might play some Keno or Horse Racing, but that's it. We're going to see "Le Reve" on Friday. It's 37 degrees, so I may just take some time by the pool too!


----------



## LeaArr

Pux - take me, take me. I'll fit in your suitcase right?


----------



## Pux

If taking you affects how many shoes I can bring back; I'm sorry I will have to leave you there!


----------



## LeaArr

:rofl: fair enough. I'll hitchhike home. It's all good :rofl:


----------



## LeaArr

Anyone else get their :bfp:?


----------



## Sambatiki

nah!!!!!!! Dont think its likely to appear this cycle! :dohh:


----------



## LeaArr

fingers crossed for you though. It's not over til the :witch: flies. 

Apparently, she hasn't flown for me yet. False alarm :rofl:


----------



## Pux

I should be getting her tomorrow... If not, I can always add one more evap to the BFN thread before I leave for Vegas!!!


----------



## krissi

I got a BFN, stupid pregnancy test * krissi stamps her feet


----------



## Sambatiki

Lea - Thanks hun. Hope that you enjoyed your birthday.

Pux - Im so jealous you're off to vegas!! How cool would it be if you got your :bfp: when you're there. You'd have to call the baby Vegas!! 

Krissi - STUPID :bfn:'s doesnt the HPT realise that its supposed to give you 2 lines!! NOT 1!!! Sorry sweetie I hope that :bfp: is there, its just waiting to surprise you when youre not expecting. I want it to be your turn!


----------



## Pux

My temp dipped and got another BFN this morning. I will likely get AF this afternoon... Looks like my new name is Capatain Pux-Evap Queen-Kokopelli "B" Team.


----------



## mom2pne

Sorry to the ones testing and getting :bfn: 's! There is still hope as long as :witch: doesn't show! 

I should explain my new pic in my sig! I was pg back in March/April and I met this woman on Parents.com who also was expecting in December like I was. She then found out she was pg with twins. Which both twins were growing just fine. Then in June she went for another u/s and she was told that 1 of the twins had no HB and she would m/c that twin. Which she did. She was about 13 weeks then. So now she had the surviving twin early on September10th @ 25w 5d via emergency c-sec. Bree's placenta abrubted. She weighed 1 pound 5 ounces and now weighs 1 pound 14 ounces, but some of that is due to water retention. So she needs prayers to help her and her family through this. She had been having bleeding in her brain, but they can't find out if its stopped until she is a little stronger. She is on 50% oxygen with a ventilator and has to be kept sedated otherwise she fights it. They are trying to let her lungs get stronger first. So if you could please say prays for her. She also has a 1 year old sister who is having a hard time with everything that is going on.


----------



## momto3

well girls, the witch still has not arrived and my temps are stable at 37.5...but duhh stupid me forgot to go get some tests last night so i could not do a fmu today.. nice work eh? i was even at the dr's yesterday and could have gotten a beta req but i thought no, she's on her way... so i guess i am still in wait mode, or i move on to next month and maybe be treasurer of the "B" team...lol


----------



## momto3

that is so sad mom2pne, she is in my prayers


----------



## krissi

mom2pne i will say a prayer for little bree and he family, lots of love to them xx


----------



## Pux

I'll pray mom2pne

Momto3-fx for you. I'll need a secretary to keep track of dates tho :)


----------



## mariucha77

That's so sad, your friend and family are in my prayers for now on. Keep us updated!


----------



## Gabrielle

mom2pne said:


> Sorry to the ones testing and getting :bfn: 's! There is still hope as long as :witch: doesn't show!
> 
> I should explain my new pic in my sig! I was pg back in March/April and I met this woman on Parents.com who also was expecting in December like I was. She then found out she was pg with twins. Which both twins were growing just fine. Then in June she went for another u/s and she was told that 1 of the twins had no HB and she would m/c that twin. Which she did. She was about 13 weeks then. So now she had the surviving twin early on September10th @ 25w 5d via emergency c-sec. Bree's placenta abrubted. She weighed 1 pound 5 ounces and now weighs 1 pound 14 ounces, but some of that is due to water retention. So she needs prayers to help her and her family through this. She had been having bleeding in her brain, but they can't find out if its stopped until she is a little stronger. She is on 50% oxygen with a ventilator and has to be kept sedated otherwise she fights it. They are trying to let her lungs get stronger first. So if you could please say prays for her. She also has a 1 year old sister who is having a hard time with everything that is going on.


That is really sad, My family and I are all def praying for bree and her family! She is a strong one and god knows she can fight this. :hug:


----------



## maccy

Thats so sad...I will say a prayer and hope that the big guy is listening.

Sorry to all those with neg tests...I want you all to come over to the 1st tri with me..if not this month then you had better bd your socks off next month. lol


----------



## moose

OMG.....I still haven't had AF show up so I have just been lurking. Well after talking to DH yesterday he told me I should start using the ovulation sticks again cause I can ovulate without AF.

I am ovulating today! I got my happy face! And it is my birthday today!

Ugh....but I am sooooo sick still....ah well gotta suck it up and get busy when DH gets home. We haven't BD for the last 1 1/2 week cause I have been so sick....I wonder if we will catch the eggie?

Prayers to your friends Mon2pne {{{{}}}}


----------



## mom2pne

moose said:


> OMG.....I still haven't had AF show up so I have just been lurking. Well after talking to DH yesterday he told me I should start using the ovulation sticks again cause I can ovulate without AF.
> 
> I am ovulating today! I got my happy face! And it is my birthday today!
> 
> Ugh....but I am sooooo sick still....ah well gotta suck it up and get busy when DH gets home. We haven't BD for the last 1 1/2 week cause I have been so sick....I wonder if we will catch the eggie?
> 
> Prayers to your friends Mon2pne {{{{}}}}

GL I hope you get the egg and you get a BFP in about 10 days! Happy Birthday! 



maccy said:


> Thats so sad...I will say a prayer and hope that the big guy is listening.
> 
> Sorry to all those with neg tests...I want you all to come over to the 1st tri with me..if not this month then you had better bd your socks off next month. lol


I certainly will be trying to get over to the 1st tri board with you in October!

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers for Bree and her family. Here is an update for today that her mom Tasha posted. 

Good morning all!

Bree is doing WONDERFUL this morning! The past two days she has had to receive platelets because she wasn't maintaining her level on her own, but this morning she is holding steady on her own....yay! She had a brain ultrasound yesterday and the "unofficial" report (what the tech said while doing it) is that it looks there is no growth of the brain bleeds. They are still at a stage three, but we are thankful that they have not grown.

Her blood gases have been really good the past three days so they lowered one of the pressures on her ventilator. (not sure which one, there are like 20!) She is still a bathing beauty under her photo therapy lights to help her body break down the used blood products. Her swelling is still the same as yesterday. So, overall she had an uneventful day and night...which is what we love to hear! 

On Saturday, as long as Bree is having a good morning, our good friend Carrie Fay is going to come and take some pictures of Bree for us. We want to do some fun ones with our wedding rings, (putting them around her wrist), and anything else we can think of. It will be a little challenging because we can't really move her and we have limited things we can do with her. She is beautiful so I am sure her pictures will turn out perfectly!

Hope this finds everyone happy healthy and in love with life!

Love
Adam, Tasha, Riley and Bree


----------



## momto3

WHAT DO I DO??????

no witch today.. 2 days late 17dpo.. bfn on a dollar test this am, i saved my fmu to test with a frer, but i do not want to be disappointed AGAIN.. i figure my first set of dollar test may have caught a chem preg?..but where is af?

do u suggest doing a frer or a digi.. is there any hope?


----------



## Gabrielle

Still HOPE no af yet hun!
Maybe you o'd later in your cycle?
I'd test tomorrow or sunday?


----------



## mom2pne

momto3 I agree as long as she hasn't shown there is still hope! I was about 9 weeks with my oldest before I got a :bfp: from a blood test. I must have taken 30+ hpt's that were all :bfn:'s. And with Ty I was over 5 weeks before I got a :bfp:. So GL and try again in a couple of days.

AFM I went to Trent's game last night and had to leave in the middle of it because Eli started screaming and crying. He wanted to go home and eat. So I dropped him, Peyton and Ty off at home and went back to the game. The team they were up against had been undefeated for the last 13 years. Now they have there first loss. The score was 20-0. That puts Craig at 2 wins, 0 losses and 1 tie. My son even got to play for 9 plays. He's a back-up. So I was really excited he was in. Probably more than he was. lol The game started at 5 and wasn't done until about 7. So it was a very long night. The first game was done in about an hour. Today Ty has picture day at school so he is wearing something nice. I just hope he doesn't dirty it before the pic is taken. P&E are in the terrible 2's! They do so much naughty stuff I can't keep up with what needs to be fixed from there mischief. I feel like I have lost 30 pounds from it all, but when I checked the scale I haven't lost anything. :hissy: 

Have a good day! KMFC for more :bfp: 's!


----------



## maccy

How we doing girls? It's quite on here lately? Can't believe a week has gone since I got the BFP! Some cramping here and there, felt really sick this morning although haven't been sick so that was good.

Hope your all doing ok. xxx


----------



## mom2pne

Where is everyone?

Here's another update on Bree!

Good evening all!



I know, I know...this update is later in the day than usual! We spent the morning and part of the afternoon at the hospital with Bree and we spent the rest of the day looking at houses. Since Adam has this week and next week off of work we are taking advantage of it, and using our time wisely. Soooo..onto Bree!



Our little Miss Bree Marie is officially a poop machine! She passed her first "stool" as the nurse called it, yesterday, and since then has pooped twice more. This is exciting for us as each little milestone is even more of a celebration! She weighs 1 lb 15 oz as of today and her swelling has gone down dramatically! She looks so much better without all the swelling. 



The neonatologist that was there today mentioned that Bree has a slight blue tinge to her belly area which can be suggestive of her intestines not working properly (there could be a hole in them, they could be twisted in a section, there could be an infection, etc, etc) so they took an x ray while we were there and we should find out the results of that when we call for an update on her day here at 730.



Breathing news! Bree's blood gases have been great for the past five days so we were told that they were going to switch her from the jet ventilator (which pumps the air in at like 300 breaths a minute and she has to push the air out) to a regular ventilator (which is the normal breathing pattern) and she has to do a lot more of the work.



I wanted to add in here that we are so grateful for all of the help that has been offered and been given to us! I I cannot put into words how much it means to me personally, and I am sure that Adam feels the same way. There are too many people to name here, but you all know who you are and please remember that we hope to be able to be there for you in your time of need as you all have been for us. Thank you so much!



We hope this finds you happy, healthy and in love with life!



Love

Adam, Tasha, Riley and Bree


----------



## krissi

Hi girls, hope you all had a good weekend. AF is due for me on Weds, no symptoms at all and haven't tested again.


----------



## momto3

im out..af got me yesterday! no more ttc.. i have decided this past month was my last time... good luck to you all


----------



## krissi

sorry hun, if you need us you know where we are xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

af was due last friday....im just spotting


----------



## Sambatiki

momto3 - Im sorry hun xxx

Girls do you think we need to start a new thread??? So we can put our new dates in?? etc etc ??


----------



## mom2pne

momto3 I'm sorry!


----------



## maccy

mom to 3 I'm sorry. xxxxx

Kerry a new thread would be good for you all as a fresh start..as long as I can still come visit?


----------



## lola

yes new thread!!!! can I please come along for the ride? (also can I get a team thingy in my siggy so I look like I belong:blush:) puuuleeease I'll be very quiet....


----------



## moose

Hugs Momto3.


----------



## Pux

Helloooo all!

I'm still alive and made it home! AF got me on Friday. October is my birthday month, so maybe it will be lucky for me. Probablly a good thing I wasn't PG in Vegas. We went to a nightclub ("The Bank" in Bellagio) and got "Table Service"... WOW the service was awesome! Unfortunately Vodka-Redbulls don't mix well with Malibu-Cranberry juice, so was driving the porcelain bus that night :( I was hurting all day yesterday... did get to do some serious shopping and went and saw Hoover Dam. Ate some seriously over-priced good meals.

It's the second time I've been in 6 months and I think I can wait for a bit before I go again.... we spent way too much money!

So no BFP's while I was gone and we're into recruiting for the B-Team? I guess I will o on the 4th and test date will be October 18 (earlier if my dollar store keeps carrying HPK's!)
Good luck Team B!


----------



## Gabrielle

well im just still spotting since saturday..no af flow yet..not even drips..


----------



## Gabrielle

def got af now!


----------

